# Fantasy League (Draft Thread, NO POSTS) DRAFT OVER!!!!!!



## Joey Moss

Drafting Thread!​
*Rounds 1-3*


*Pick*
|
*Team*
|
*Player*
|
*Pick*
|
*Team*
|
*Player*
|
*Pick*
|
*Team*
|
*Player*

1|Columbus|Alexander Ovechkin|31|Chicago(BUF)|Steve Mason|61|Columbus|Brad Boyes|
2|Toronto|Evgeni Malkin|32|St.Louis|Dion Phaneuf|62|Toronto|Thomas Vokoun|
3|Florida|Sidney Crosby|33|Chicago(NJ)|Alexander Semin|63|Florida|Brian Rafalski|
4|Washington|Pavel Datsyuk|34|Ottawa|Anze Kopitar|64|Washington|Johan Franzen|
5|Boston|Mike Green|35|NY Islanders|Mark Streit|65|Montreal(BOS)|Jay Bouwmeester|
6|Los Angeles|Ilya Kovalchuk|36|Phoenix|Eric Staal|66|Los Angeles|Henrik Sedin|
7|NY Rangers|Zach Parise|37|Calgary|Thomas Vanek|67|NY Rangers|Sheldon Souray|
8|Boston(MTL)|Rick Nash|38|Edmonton(DET)|Marty Turco|68|Montreal|Mike Smith|
9|Atlanta|Martin Brodeur|39|Nashville|Nicklas Backstrom(G)|69|Atlanta|Niklas Kronwall|
10|Edmonton|Ryan Getzlaf|40|Chicago|Marc Savard|70|Los Angeles(EDM)|Daniel Sedin|
11|Anaheim|Jeff Carter|41|Dallas|Andrei Markov|71|Anaheim|Bobby Ryan|
12|Philadelphia|Joe Thornton|42|San Jose|Marc-Andre Fleury|72|Philadelphia|Jonas Hiller
13|Tampa Bay|Jarome Iginla|43|Minnesota|Nicklas Lidstrom|73|Tampa Bay|Alexander Frolov
14|Carolina|Roberto Luongo|44|Pittsburgh|Carey Price|74|Carolina|Cam Barker
15|Vancouver|Evgeni Nabokov|45|Colorado|Pekka Rinne|75|Vancouver|Chris Pronger
16|Colorado|Henrik Zetteberg|46|Vancouver|Dany Heatley|76|Colorado|Dennis Wideman
17|Pittsburgh|Mike Richards|47|Carolina|David Krejci|77|Pittsburgh|Martin St.Louis
18|Minnesota|Henrik Lundqvist|48|Anaheim(TBL)|Tim Thomas|78|Minnesota|Mike Cammaleri
19|San Jose|Vincent Lecalvalier|49|Philadelphia|Simon Gagne|79|San Jose |Scott Niedermayer
20|Dallas|Duncan Keith|50|Tampa Bay(ANA)|Marian Gaborik|80|Dallas|Sergei Gonchar
21|New Jersey(CHI)|Nicklas Backstrom(C)|51|Calgary(EDM)|Dan Boyle|81|Buffalo(CHI)|Derek Roy
22|Nashville|Patrick Kane|52|Atlanta|Martin Havlat|82|Nashville|Milan Lucic
23|Detroit|Mikka Kiprusoff|53|Montreal|Corey Perry|83|Detroit|Daniel Alfreddson
24|Edmonton(CGY)|Shea Weber|54|NY Rangers|Jean-Sebastion Giguere|84|Edmonton(CGY)|Phil Kessel
25|Phoenix|Zdeno Chara|55|Edmonton(LA)|Ales Hemsky|85|Phoenix|Dustin Brown
26|NY Islanders|Marian Hossa|56|Montreal(BOS)|Patrick Marleau|86|NY Islanders|Patrick Elias
27|Ottawa|Jason Spezza|57|Washington|Devin Setegouchi|87|Ottawa|Ilya Bryzgalov
28|New Jersey|Cam Ward|58|Florida|Shane Doan|88|New Jersey|Brian Campbell
29|St.Louis|Jonathon Toews|59|Boston(TOR)|Mikko Koivu|89|St.Louis|Paul Stastny
30|Buffalo|Ryan Miller|60|Columbus|Marc-Edouard Vlasic|90|Buffalo|Drew Doughty
*Rounds 4-6*


*Pick*
|
*Team*
|
*Player*
|
*Pick*
|
*Team*
|
*Player*
|
*Pick*
|
*Team*
|
*Player*

91|Buffalo|Jiri Hudler|121|Columbus|Guillaume Latendresse|151|Buffalo|Keith Ballard
92|St.Louis|Loui Eriksson|122|Toronto|Patrick Sharp|152|St.Louis|Nikolai Khabibulin
93|Chicago(NJ)|Zach Bogosian|123|Florida|Ray Whitney|153|New Jersey|Marek Zidlicky
94|Ottawa|Erik Johnson|124|Washington|Chris Higgins|154|Ottawa|Patrick O'Sullivan
95|NY Islanders|Travis Zajac|125|Phoenix(BOS)(TOR)|Peter Mueller|155|NY Islanders|Paul Martin
96|Phoenix|Alex Kovalev|126|Detroit(LA)|Filip Kuba|156|Toronto(PHX)|Alex Burrows
97|Calgary|Slava Kozlov|127|NY Rangers|Brad Richards|157|Calgary|Rick DiPietro
98|Chicago(DET)|Ryan Suter|128|Montreal|Jason Blake|158|Los Angeles(DET)(CHI)|Cal Clutterbuck
99|Nashville|Steve Stamkos|129|Atlanta|Brian Little|159|Nashville|Jack Johnson
100|Chicago|Nathan Horton|130|Detroit(EDM)|J.P. Dumont|160|Los Angeles(CHI)(LA)|Marc Staal
101|Dallas|Brendan Morrow|131|Anaheim|T.J. Oshie|161|Dallas|Stephen Weiss
102|San Jose|David Backes|132|Philadelphia|Scott Hartnell|162|San Jose|Alex Edler
103|Minnesota|David Booth|133|Tampa Bay|Jason Pomminville|163|Minnesota|Chris Kunitz
104|Pittsburgh|Kimmo Timonen|134|Carolina|Jamie Langenbrunner|164|Pittsburgh|Johnny Oduya
105|Colorado|Mike Ribiero|135|Vancouver|Olli Jokinen|165|Colorado|Tobias Enstrom
106|Vancouver|Ryan Whitney|136|Colorado|Claude Giroux|166|Vancouver|Milan Michalek
107|Carolina|Joe Pavelski|137|Pittsburgh|Derick Brassard|167|Carolina|James Neal
108|Tampa Bay|Ryan Kesler|138|Minnesota|Kevin Bieksa|168|Tampa Bay|Andy McDonald
109|Philadelphia|Brayden Coburn|139|San Jose|David Perron|169|Philadelphia|Kris Versteeg
110|Anaheim|Brent Burns|140|Dallas|Teemu Selanne|170|Anaheim|Anton Babchuk
111|Florida(EDM)|Patrick Berglund|141|Buffalo(CHI)|John-Michael Liles|171|Edmonton|Joe Corvo
112|Atlanta|Lubomir Visnovsky|142|Nashville|Jordan Staal|172|Atlanta|Michael Ryder
113|Montreal|Jaroslav Spacek|143|Detroit|Bryan McCabe|173|Montreal|Brian Gionta
114|NY Rangers|Jason Arnott|144|Calgary|Todd White|174|NY Rangers|Dwayne Roloson
115|Los Angeles|Tom Gilbert|145|Phoenix|Jakub Voracek|175|Los Angeles|Brian Elliot
116|Toronto(BOS)|Brent Seabrook|146|NY Islanders|Kyle Okposo|176|Boston|Vesa Toskala
117|Washington|Pavel Kubina|147|Ottawa|Kris Letang|177|Washington|Jose Theodore
118|Florida|Kari Lehtonen|148|New Jersey|Nikolai Zherdev|178|Edmonton(FLA)|Patrice Bergeron
119|Toronto|Tomas Kaberle|149|St.Louis|Luke Schenn|179|Toronto|Anton Volchenkov
120|Columbus|Christian Ehrhoff|150|Buffalo|Michael Frolik|180|Columbus|Matt D'Agostini
*Rounds 7-9*


*Pick*
|
*Team*
|
*Player*
|
*Pick*
|
*Team*
|
*Player*
|
*Pick*
|
*Team*
|
*Player*

181|Columbus|Bruno Gervais|211|Buffalo|Drew Stafford|241|Columbus|Drew Miller
182|Chicago(TOR)|Tim Connolly|212|St.Louis|Mikael Boedker|242|Toronto|Tomas Plekanec
183|Edmonton(FLA)|Denis Grebeshkov|213|New Jersey|Jonathan Ericsson|243|Florida|Chuck Kobasew
184|Washington|Ron Hainsey|214|Ottawa|Keith Yandle|244|Washington|Pavol Demitra
185|Boston|Mike Komiserek|215|NY Islanders|Josh Bailey|245|Boston|Nick Foligno
186|Los Angeles|Blake Wheeler|216|Phoenix|Zbynek Michalek|246|Los Angeles|Andrei Kostitsyn
187|NY Rangers|Sami Pahlsson|217|Calgary|Daniel Cleary|247|NY Rangers|Mike Knuble
188|Montreal|Milan Hejduk|218|Detroit|RJ Umberger|248|Montreal|Steve Ott
189|Atlanta|Kyle Quincey|219|Nashville|Andrew Cogliano|249|Atlanta|Rich Peverly
190|Edmonton|Sam Gagner|220|Toronto(CHI)|Pierre Marc Bouchard|250|Edmonton|Tomas Holmstrom
191|Anaheim|Daniel Briere|221|Dallas|Jonathon Quick|251|Anaheim|Dustin Byufglien 
192|Philadelphia|Mathew Lombardi|222|San Jose|Tuomo Ruutu|252|Philadelphia|Carlo Colaiacovo
193|Tampa Bay|Chris Mason|223|Minnesota|Scottie Upshall|253|Tampa Bay|Antti Miettinen
194|Carolina|Fedor Tyutin|224|Pittsburgh|Alex Goligoski|254|Carolina|Cory Stillman
195|Vancouver|Chris Campoli|225|Colorado|Brooks Laich|255|Vancouver|Martin Erat
196|Colorado|Ryane Clowe|226|Vancouver|Martin Hanzal|256|Colorado|Kris Russel
197|Pittsburgh|Alexei Ponikarovski|227|Carolina|Ryan Malone|257|Pittsburgh|Mason Raymond
198|Minnesota|Kyle Turris|228|Tampa Bay|Curtis Glencross|258|Minnesota|Saku Koivu
199|San Jose|Wojtek Wolski|229|Philadelphia|Matt Stajan|259|San Jose|Daymond Langkow
200|Dallas|Fabian Brunnstrom|230|New Jersey(ANA)|Mikhail Grabovski|260|Dallas|Shawn Horcoff
201|Chicago|Matt Niskanen|231|Edmonton|Andrew Ebbett|261|Chicago|David Clarkson
202|Nashville|Brandon Dubinsky|232|Atlanta|Rene Bourque|262|Nashville|Dan Girardi
203|Detroit|Nik Antropov|233|Montreal|Alex Tanguay|263|Detroit|Tomas Fleischmann
204|Calgary|Roman Hamrlik|234|NY Rangers|Stephane Robidas|264|Edmonton(CGY)|Sean Avery
205|Phoenix|Pascal Leclaire|235|Detroit(LA)|Ben Eager|265|Phoenix|David Moss
206|NY Islanders|Chris Osgood|236|Montreal(BOS)|Mathias Ohlund|266|NY Islanders|Lee Stempniak
207|Ottawa|Kristian Huselius|237|Washington|Valtteri Filppula|267|Ottawa|Ted Purcell
208|New Jersey|Andrew Ladd|238|Florida|Adrian Aucoin|268|New Jersey|Marco Sturm
209|St.Louis|David Bolland|239|Boston(TOR)|Antoine Vermette|269|St.Louis|Nikolai Kulemin
210|Buffalo|Joffrey Lupul|240|Columbus|James Sheppard|270|Buffalo|Maxime Lapierre
*Rounds 10-12*


*Pick*
|
*Team*
|
*Player*
|
*Pick*
|
*Team*
|
*Player*
|
*Pick*
|
*Team*
|
*Player*

271|Buffalo|Clark MacArthur|301|Columbus|Ken Klee|331|Buffalo|Oscor Moller
272|St.Louis|Blake Comeau|302|Toronto|Paul Gaustad|332|St.Louis|Matt Lashoff
273|New Jersey|Ryan Callahan|303|Florida|Owen Nolan|333|New Jersey|David Legwand
274|Ottawa|Justin Williams|304|Washington|Mike Modano|334|Ottawa|Anton Stralman
275|NY Islanders|Trent Hunter|305|Boston|Jordin Tootoo|335|NY Islanders|Sean Bergenheim
276|Phoenix|Dan Hamhuis|306|Los Angeles|Josh Gorges|336|Anaheim(PHX)|Chris Drury
277|Calgary|Ryan Smyth|307|NY Rangers|Sergei Kostitsyn|337|Calgary|Mikael Samuelsson
278|Detroit|Ales Kotalik|308|Montreal|Todd Bertuzzi|338|Detroit|Steven Reinprecht
279|Nashville|Andrej Sekera|309|Dallas(ATL)|Karl Alzner|339|Nashville|Dustin Boyd 
280|Toronto(CHI)|Colby Armstrong|310|Edmonton|Jarret Stoll|340|Chicago|Matt Cullen
281|Dallas|Daniel Carcillo|311|Anaheim|Chris Stewart|341|Dallas|Erik Cole
282|San Jose|Jason Williams|312|Philadelphia|Aaron Asham|342|San Jose|Ed Jovanovski
283|Minnesota|Jan Hejda|313|Tampa Bay|Sami Salo|343|Minnesota|Nathan Gerbe
284|Pittsburgh|Vaclav Prospal|314|Carolina|Brian Lee|344|Pittsburgh|Jussi Jokinen
285|Colorado|T.J. Hensick|315|Vancouver|Steve Bernier|345|Colorado|Denis Seidenberg
286|Vancouver|Andrej Meszaros|316|Colorado|Matt Cooke|346|Vancouver|Tyler Kennedy
287|Carolina|Sergei Samsonov|317|Pittsburgh|Steve Downie|347|Carolina|Evgeny Artyukhin
288|Tampa Bay|Joni Pitkanen|318|Minnesota|Niklas Hagman|348|Tampa Bay|Craig Rivet
289|Philadelphia|Mark Recchi|319|San Jose|Kyle Wellwood|349|Philadelphia|Boris Valabik
290|Anaheim|James Wisnewski|320|Atlanta(DAL)|Scott Gomez|350|New Jersey(ANA)|Viktor Tikhnov
291|Edmonton|Steve Sullivan|321|Detroit(CHI)|Marek Svatos|351|Edmonton|Kurtis Foster
292|Atlanta|Brooks Orpik|322|Nashville|Rostislav Olesz|352|Atlanta|Gregory Campbell
293|Montreal|Chris Neil|323|Detroit|Maxime Afinaganov|353|Montreal|Toni Lydman
294|NY Rangers|Keith Tkachuk|324|Calgary|Viktor Kozlov|354|NY Rangers|Scott Clemmenson
295|Los Angeles|Matt Hunwick|325|Phoenix|Matt Carle|355|Detroit(LA)|Alex Steen
296|Montreal(BOS)|Paul Ranger|326|NY Islanders|Steve Eminger|356|Boston|Darren Helm
297|Washington|Craig Conroy|327|Ottawa|Robert Nilsson|357|Washington|Dainus Zubrus
298|Florida|Bill Guerin|328|New Jersey|Trevor Daley|358|Florida|Robert Lang
299|Toronto|Ian White|329|St.Louis|Jonathon Cheechoo|359|Toronto|Dan Paille
300|Columbus|Lukas Kasper|330|Buffalo|Brendan Bell|360|Chicago(CLB)|Frans Nielson
[/table]*Rounds 13-15*


*Pick*
|
*Team*
|
*Player*
|
*Pick*
|
*Team*
|
*Player*
|
*Pick*
|
*Team*
|
*Player*

361|Chicago(CLB)|Ryan Shannon|391|Buffalo|Petteri Nokelainen|421|St.Louis(CLB)|Francois Beauchemin
362|Chicago(TOR)|Enver Lisin|392|St.Louis|Brandon Sutter|422|Nashville(TOR)|Jared Boll
363|Florida|Ossi Vaananen|393|New Jersey|Dominic Moore|423|Florida|Paul Mara
364|Washington|Wayne Simmonds|394|Ottawa|Erik Christenson|424|Washington|Richard Park
365|Boston|Chad LaRose|395|NY Islanders|Nick Boynton|425|Boston|Matt Greene
366|Los Angeles|Luca Sbisa|396|Phoenix|Jiri Tlusty|426|Los Angeles|Shawn Matthias
367|NY Rangers|Marc-Andre Bergeron|397|Calgary|Ville Leino|427|NY Rangers|Adam Burish
368|Montreal|Max Pacioretty|398|Los Angeles(DET)|Mats Sundin|428|Montreal|Cody McLeod
369|Atlanta|Ryan Jones|399|Toronto(NAS)|Josh Harding|429|Atlanta|Manny Fernandez
370|Edmonton|Joakim Lindstrom|400|Columbus(CHI)|Michael Rossival|430|Edmonton|Cory Murphy
371|Anaheim|Willie Mitchell|401|Dallas|Jay McClement|431|Anaheim|Colton Gillies
372|Philadelphia|Alexander Radulov|402|San Jose|Kurt Sauer|432|Philadelphia|Martin Biron
373|Tampa Bay|Jordan Leopold|403|Minnesota|T.J Galiardi|433|Tampa Bay|Jarkko Ruutu
374|Carolina|Rob Blake|404|Pittsburgh|Maxime Talbot|434|Carolina|Patrick Eaves
375|Vancouver|Eric Fehr|405|Colorado|Joe Sakic|435|Vancouver|Lukas Krajicek
376|Colorado|Andrew Brunette|406|Vancouver|Shane O'Brien|436|Colorado|Jaroslav Halak
377|Pittsburgh|Tim Gleason|407|Carolina|Jeff Halpern|437|Pittsburgh|Mike Lundin
378|Minnesota|Mike Fisher|408|Tamp Bay|Ruslan Fedotenko|438|Minnesota|Manny Malhotra 
379|San Jose|Eric Belanger|409|Philadelphia|Jack Skille|439|San Jose|Antero Niittymaki
380|Dallas|Sergei Zubov|410|Anaheim|Jason Chimera|440|Dallas|David Jones
381|Columbus(CHI)|Pascal Dupuis|411|Florida(EDM)|Dan Fritsche|441|Chicago|Christobal Huet
382|Nashville|Marc Methot|412|Atlanta|Kevin Porter|442|Nashville|Thomas Kopecky
383|Detroit|Andy Hilbert|413|Montreal|Adam Mair|443|Chicago(DET)|Ville Koistinen
384|Calgary|Mark Giordano|414|NY Rangers|Troy Brouwer|444|Calgary|Mike Comrie
385|Phoenix|Petr Sykora|415|Los Angeles|Dustin Penner|445|Phoenix|Rostislav Klesla
386|NY Islanders|Joel Ward|416|Boston|Ladislav Smid|446|NY Islanders|Doug Weight
387|Ottawa|Petr Prucha|417|Washington|Radek Dvorak|447|Ottawa|Benoit Pouliot
388|New Jersey|Mark Stuart|418|Florida|John Mitchell|448|New Jersey|Mike Brown
389|St.Louis|Paul Kariya|419|Toronto|Ethan Moreau|449|Columbus(STL)|Miroslav Satan
390|Buffalo|Alexander Picard(D)|420|Columbus|Ondrej Pavelec|450|Buffalo|Nigel Dawes*Rounds 16-18*


*Pick*
|
*Team*
|
*Player*
|
*Pick*
|
*Team*
|
*Player*
|
*Pick*
|
*Team*
|
*Player*

451|Buffalo|Brad Winchester|481|Columbus|Cory Sarich|511|Buffalo|Jeff Schultz
452|St.Louis|Lauri Korpikovski|482|Toronto|Brendan Mikkelson|512|St.Louis|Zach Storini
453|New Jersey|Darrol Powe|483|Colorado(FLA)|Taylor Pyatt|513|New Jersey|Marc Pouliot
454|Ottawa|Vladmir Sobotka|484|Washington|Scott Walker|514|Ottawa|Erik Ersberg
455|NY Islanders|Tim Jackman|485|Boston|Craig Anderson|515|NY Islanders|Dmitri Kallinen
456|Phoenix|Kyle Brodziak|486|Los Angeles|Vernon Fiddler|516|Phoenix|Peter Budaj
457|Calgary|Ruslan Salei|487|NY Rangers|Wade Redden|517|Calgary|Andrew Ference
458|Detroit|Martin Skoula|488|Montreal|Mike Grier|518|Detroit|Brett Clark
459|Nashville|Derek Joslin|489|Atlanta|Jere Lehtinen|519|Nashville|Tobias Stephan
460|Chicago|Jannik Hansen|490|Edmonton|Patric Hornqvist|520|Chicago|Byron Bitz
461|Dallas|Kevin Klein|491|Anaheim|Krys Barch|521|Dallas|Gilbert Brule
462|San Jose|Niklas Hjalmarsson|492|Philadelphia|Travis Moen|522|San Jose|Brendan Morrison
463|Minnesota|Ryan Parent|493|Tampa Bay|Chris Kelly|523|Minnesota|P.J. Axelsson
464|Pittsburgh|Rod Brind'Amour|494|Carolina|Jeff Woywitka|524|Pittsburgh|Matt Bradley
465|Florida(COL)|Roman Polak|495|Vancouver|David Steckel|525|Colorado|Kyle Cumiskey
466|Vancouver|Marcel Goc|496|Colorado|Chris Bourque|526|Vancouver|Eric Nystrom
467|Carolina|Kyle Chipchura|497|Pittsburgh|Jeff-Drouin DesLauriers|527|Carolina|Ryan O'Byrne
468|Tampa Bay|Karri Ramo|498|Minnesota|Ty Conklin|528|Tampa Bay|Teppo Numminen
469|Philadelphia|Marty Reasoner|499|San Jose|Nicklas Grossman|529|Philadelphia|Mark Parrish
470|Anaheim|Brett Lebda|500|Dallas|Chris Clark|530|Anaheim|Yann Danis
471|Calgary(EDM)|Raffi Torres|501|Columbus(CHI)|Derick Morris|531|Edmonton|Steve Montador
472|Atlanta|Andreas Nodl|502|Nashville|Jeff Tamballini|532|Atlanta|Ville Peltonen
473|Boston(MTL)|John Madden|503|Columbus(DET)|Brad Stuart|533|Montreal|Sergei Federov
474|Edmonton(NYR)|Fredrik Modin|504|Calgary|Jesse Winchester|534|NY Rangers|Matt Walker
475|Los Angeles|Anssi Salmela|505|Phoenix|Chris Butler|535|Los Angeles|Joey Crabb
476|Boston|Michael Nylander|506|NY Islanders|Mathieu Schneider|536|Boston|Jeff Finger
477|Washington|Kim Johnsson|507|Ottawa|Sami Lepisto|537|Washington|David Hale
478|Colorado(FLA)|Peter Harrold|508|New Jersey|Mike Van Ryn|538|Florida|Alex Auld
479|Toronto|Cal O'Reilly|509|St.Louis|Niclas Wallin|539|Toronto|Goerges Laraque
480|Columbus|Dan Ellis|510|Buffalo|Anthony Stewart|540|Columbus|Kamil Kreps
*Rounds 19-21*


*Pick*
|
*Team*
|
*Player*
|
*Pick*
|
*Team*
|
*Player*
|
*Pick*
|
*Team*
|
*Player*

541|Columbus|Ian Laperriere|571|Buffalo|Joey McDonald|601|Columbus|Chris Conner
542|Toronto|Brendan Witt|572|St.Louis|Stephen Valiquette|602|Toronto|Shawn Thornton
543|Florida|BJ Crombeen|573|New Jersey|Brendan Shannahan|603|Florida|Robyn Regehr
544|Washington|Garnet Exelby|574|Ottawa|Colton Orr|604|Washington|Jack Hillen
545|Boston|Barret Jackman|575|NY Islanders|Chris Phillips |605|Boston|Fernando Pisani
546|Los Angeles|Theo Peckham|576|Phoenix|Brad Lukowich|606|Los Angeles|Tom Wandell
547|NY Rangers|Mathieu Dandenault|577|Calgary|Cody Bass|607|NY Rangers|Fredrik Sjostrom
548|Montreal|Rob Scuderi|578|Detroit|Jason LaBarbera|608|Montreal|Andreas Lilja
549|Atlanta|Mark Fistric|579|Nashville|Torrey Mitchell|609|Atlanta|Greg Zanon
550|Edmonton|Michael Leighton|580|Chicago|Ryan Carter|610|Edmonton|Antti Pihlstrom
551|Anaheim|Brad Richardson|581|Dallas|Ilya Zubov|611|Anaheim|Jim Slater
552|Philadelphia|Andrew Alberts|582|San Jose|Jeremy Williams|612|Philadelphia|Karlin Skrastins
553|Tampa Bay|Aaron Voros|583|Minnesota|Colin White|613|Tampa Bay|Andy Greene
554|Carolina|Patrick Lalime|584|Pittsburgh|Ryan Bayda|614|Carolina|Patrick Kaleta
555|Vancouver|Thomas Plihal|585|Florida(COL)|Adam Pardy|615|Vancouver|Brian Boucher
556|Colorado|Shane Hnidy|586|Vancouver|Boyd Gordon|616|Colorado|Hal Gill
557|Pittsburgh|Nathan Oystrick|587|Carolina|Steve MacIntyre|617|Pittsburgh|Matt Smaby
558|Minnesota|John Kalinski|588|Tampa Bay|Daniel Winnik|618|Minnesota|Bryce Salvador
559|San Jose|Marek Malik|589|Philadelphia|Shaone Morrisonn|619|San Jose|Derek Boogard
560|Dallas|Mathieu Garon|590|Anaheim|Jason Smith|620|Dallas|Jamie McGinn
561|Chicago|Mike Commodore|591|Edmonton|Colin Fraser|621|Chicago|Jamie Lundmark
562|Nashville|Christian Backman|592|Atlanta|Mike Weber|622|Nashville|Eric Brewer
563|Detroit|Henrik Tallinder|593|Montreal|Mike Mottau|623|Detroit|Alexandre Giroux
564|Calgary|Nathan Paetsch|594|NY Rangers|Toby Peterson|624|Calgary|Stephane Veilleux
565|Phoenix|Derek Dorsett|595|Los Angeles|Martin Gerber|625|Phoenix|Christoph Schubert
566|NY Islanders|Brian Rolston|596|Boston|Rick Rypien|626|NY Islanders|Sean O'Donnell
567|Ottawa|Randy Jones|597|Washington|Johan Hedberg|627|Ottawa|Michael Handzus
568|New Jersey|Martins Karsums|598|Colorado(FLA)|Kris Draper|628|New Jersey|Andrew Raycroft
569|St.Louis|Milan Jurcina|599|Toronto|Jiri Novotny|629|St.Louis|Brett McLean
570|Buffalo|Derek Meech|600|Columbus|Kirk Maltby|630|Buffalo|Radim Vrbata[/CENTER]

*Rounds 22-23*


*Pick*
|
*Team*
|
*Player*
|
*Pick*
|
*Team*
|
*Player*

631|Buffalo|George Parros|661|Columbus|Colin Stuart
632|St.Louis|Jonas Frogren|662|Toronto|Ryan Hollweg
633|New Jersey|Liam Reddox|663|Florida|Tyler Sloan
634|Ottawa|Kent Huskins|664|Washington|Alexei Semenov
635|NY Islanders|Mike Zigomanis|665|Boston|Jassen Cullimore
636|Phoenix|Brian Boyle|666|Los Angeles|Martin St.Pierre
637|Calgary|Curtis McElhinney|667|NY Rangers|Jason Strudwick
638|Detroit|Jason Krog|668|Montreal|Glen Metropolit
639|Nashville|Andrew Murray|669|Atlanta|Riley Cote
640|Chicago|Nick Schultz|670|Edmonton|Danny Syvret
641|Dallas|Philippe Boucher|671|Anaheim|Davis Drewiske
642|San Jose|Freddy Meyer|672|Philadelphia|Aaron Johnson
643|Minnesota|Radek Martinek|673|Tampa Bay|Ben Guite
644|Pittsburgh|Blair Betts|674|Carolina|Jeremy Roenick
645|Colorado|Tyler Arnason|675|Vancouver|Brian Pothier
646|Vancouver|Noah Welch|676|Colorado|Eric Boulton
647|Carolina|Casey Borer|677|Pittsburgh|Jerred Smithson
648|Tampa Bay|Jason Jaffray|678|Minnesota|Andrew Hutchinson
649|Philadelphia|Mark Eaton|679|San Jose|Matt Pettinger
650|Anaheim|Todd Marchant|680|Dallas|Richard Zednik
651|Edmonton|Peter Regin|681|Chicago|Paul Szczechura
652|Atlanta|Jamal Mayers|682|Nashville|Tyson Strachan
653|Montreal|Jim Vandermeer |683|Detroit|Dean McAmmond
654|NY Rangers|Marcel Hossa|684|Calgary|Shean Donovan
655|Los Angeles|Brandon Bochenski|685|Phoenix|Matt Moulson
656|Boston|Darcy Hordichuk|686|NY Islanders|Chris Thorburn
657|Washington|Stephane Yelle|687|Ottawa|Jon Sim
658|Calgary(FLA)|Eric Godard|688|New Jersey|Nathan McIver
659|Toronto|Douglas Murray|689|St.Louis|Rob Neidermayer
660|Columbus|Derek Armstrong|690|Buffalo|Jochen Hecht


Prospect Draft!​*Rounds 1-3*


*Pick*
|
*Team*
|
*Player*
|
*Pick*
|
*Team*
|
*Player*
|
*Pick*
|
*Team*
|
*Player*

1|Buffalo|Nikita Filatov|31|Phoenix(CLB)|Chet Pickard|61|Buffalo|Keaton Ellerby|
2|New Jersey|Alex Pietrangelo|32|Toronto|Tyler Cuma|62|Chicago(NJ)|Michael Grabner|
3|Ottawa|Cody Hodgson|33|Florida|Tyler Ennis|63|Ottawa|Mathew Corrente|
4|St.Louis|James Van Reimsdyk|34|Washington|Mattias Tedenby|64|St.Louis|Matt Gilroy|
5|NY Islanders|Simeon Varlamov|35|Edmonton(LA)|Drayson Bowman|65|NY Islanders|Jeff Petry|
6|Anaheim(PHX)|Jamie Benn|36|Boston|Luca Caputi|66|Phoenix|Maxim Goncharov|
7|Calgary|Colin Wilson|37|Los Angeles(NYR)|Ivan Vishnevskiy|67|Calgary|Louie Caporusso|
8|Nashville|Tuukka Rask|38|Montreal|Brett MaClean|68|Nashville|Zach Hamill|
9|Los Angeles(DET)|Mikael Backlund|39|Atlanta|Tyler Bozak|69|Columbus(DET)|Oskar Osala|
10|St.Louis(CHI)|Tyler Myers|40|Edmonton|John Carlson|70|Chicago|Vyacheslav Voinov|
11|Dallas|Jacob Markstrom|41|Philadelphia|Bobby Sanguinetti|71|Dallas|Nicklas Berforgs|
12|NY Rangers(SJ)|Evgeny Grachev|42|Anaheim|PK Subban|72|NY Rangers(SJ)|Greg Nemisz
13|Pittsburgh|Joe Colbourne|43|Tampa Bay|Anton Gustafsson|73|Pittsburgh|Dana Tyrell
14|Minnesota|Thomas Hickey|44|Carolina|Nick Petrecki|74|Minnesota|Marc-Andre Bourdon
COMP|Florida(CGY)|Ryan McDonough|45|Vancouver|Jake Allen
15|Colorado|Lars Eller|COMP|Calgary|Colten Teubert|75|Florida(COL)|Cody Goloubef
16|Vancouver|Cory Schneider|46|Colorado|Riley Holzapfel|76|Vancouver|Ryan Stoa
17|Carolina|Kevin Shattenkirk|47|Minnesota|Justin Adbelkader|77|Carolina|Thomas McCollum
18|Tampa Bay|Erik Karlsson|48|Pittsburgh|Ty Wishart|78|Tampa Bay|Chris Terry
19|Phoenix(ANA)|Artem Ansimov|49|San Jose|Brett Sonne|79|Anaheim|Andrei Loktionov
20|Philadelphia|Kyle Beach|50|Dallas|Yannick Weber|80|Philadelphia|Spencer Mahacek
21|Los Angeles(EDM)|Jonathon Bernier|51|Edmonton(DET)(CHI)|Michal Repik|81|Calgary(EDM)|Ben Bishop
22|Atlanta|Jhonas Enroth|52|Detroit|Jimmy Howard|82|Atlanta|Dmitri Kugryshev

23|Montreal|Jakub Kindl|53|Nashville|Riley Nash|83|Montreal|Matt Halischuk
24|NY Rangers|Logan Couture|54|Calgary|Patrick Wiercioch|84|NY Rangers|Angelo Esposito
25|Boston|Eric Tangradi|55|Toronto(PHX)|Ian Cole|85|Boston|Dustin Jeffrey
26|Los Angeles|Jonathan Blum|56|NY Islanders|Cody Franson|86|Los Angeles|Trevor Lewis
27|Washington|Michael Del Zotto|57|Columbus(STL)|Kevin Marshall|87|Florida(WAS)|Michal Neuvirth
28|Florida|Zach Boychuk|58|Ottawa|Jamie McBain|88|Calgary(FLA)|Billy Sweatt
29|Toronto|Jordan Eberle|59|New Jersey|Brad Marchand|89|Toronto|Derek Stepan
30|Columbus|Jake Gardiner|60|Buffalo|Aaron Palushaj|90|Columbus|Chad Koralik
*Rounds 4-6*


*Pick*
|
*Team*
|
*Player*
|
*Pick*
|
*Team*
|
*Player*
|
*Pick*
|
*Team*
|
*Player*

91|Chicago(CLB)|Viktor Stalberg|121|Buffalo|Alexander Sulzur|151|Columbus|Denis Bodrov
92|Toronto|Mark Mitera|122|New Jersey|Tyler Eckford|152|Toronto|Chris VandeVelde
93|Florida|Maxim Mayorov|123|Ottawa|Marek Zagrapan|153|Florida|Dustin Tokarski
94|Washington|Justin Pogge|124|St.Louis|Rob Schremp|154|Washington|Jori Lehtera
95|Los Angeles|Mikhail Stefanovich|125|NY Islanders|Maxime Sauve|155|Los Angeles|Daniel Larsson
96|Boston|Matt Beleskey|126|Phoenix|Leland Irving|156|Boston|Taylor Chorney
97|NY Rangers|Tyson Sexsmith|127|Edmonton(CGY)|Al Montoya|157|NY Rangers|Teemu Hartikainen
98|Montreal|Ben Maxwell|128|Nashville|Kirill Petrov|158|Montreal|Vladimir Mihalik
99|Atlanta|Igor Markarov|129|Edmonton(DET)|Linus Omark|159|Atlanta|Alexander Nikulin
100|Florida(EDM)|Brendan Smith|130|Chicago|Nigel Williams|160|Detroit(EDM)|Jason Garrison
101|Philadelphia|Thomas Greiss|131|Dallas|Mathieu Carle|161|Philadelphia|Jim O'Brien
102|Anaheim|Dale Mitchell|132|San Jose|Dmitri Vorobiev|162|Anaheim|Bill Thomas
103|Tampa Bay|Francois Bouchard|133|Pittsburgh|Zac Dalpe|163|Tampa Bay|Luca i
104|Carolina|Patrice Cormier|134|Minnesota|Stefan Legein|164|Carolina|Alexander Vasyunov
105|Vancouver|Yann Sauve|135|Colorado|Radek Smolenak|165|Vancouver|Evan Orberg
106|Colorado|Phillipe Dupuis|136|Vancouver|Sergei Shirokov|166|Colorado|Ryan Potulny
107|Minnesota|Chris Summers|137|Carolina|Daulton Leveille|167|Minnesota|T.J. Brennan
108|Dallas(PIT)|David Fischer|138|Tampa Bay|Nick Spaling|168|Pittsburgh|Aaron Ness
109|San Jose|Jimmy Hayes|139|Anaheim|Chris DiDomenico|169|San Jose|Prab Rai
110|Atlanta(DAL)|Tim Kennedy|140|Philadelphia|Carl Soderberg|170|Dallas|Tom Sestito
111|Chicago|Josh Tordjman|141|Boston(CGY)(EDM)|Kevin Veilleux|171|Chicago|Mikko Lehtonen
112|Detroit|Jonas Ahnelov|142|Atlanta|Janne Pesonen|172|Detroit|Luke Adam
113|Nashville|Alex Grant|143|Montreal|Cory Emmerton|173|Calgary(NAS)|Vinny Saponari
114|Calgary|Andre Petersson|144|NY Rangers|Cody Almond|174|Edmonton(CGY)|Danny Kristo
115|Phoenix|Akim Aliu|145|Boston|Corey Trivino|175|Phoenix|Kyle Greentree
116|NY Islanders|Casey-Pierro Zabotel|146|Edmonton(LA)|Nick Ross|176|NY Islanders|Roman Josi
117|St.Louis|Dick Axelsson|147|Washington|Jared Staal|177|St.Louis|Christian Hanson
118|Ottawa|Gustav Nyquist |148|Edmonton(FLA)|Keith Aulie|178|Ottawa|Mitch Fadden
119|New Jersey|Mike Santorelli|149|Toronto|Kevin Regan|179|New Jersey|Brandon Burlon
120|Buffalo|Justin DiBenedetto|150|Columbus|Evan Brophey|180|Buffalo|Marco Scandella
*Round 7*


*Pick*
|
*Team*
|
*Player*

181|Buffalo|Eric O'Dell
182|New Jersey|Vladimir Zharkov
183|Ottawa|Corey Crawford
184|St.Louis|Keith Seabrook
185|NY Islanders|Alex Plante
186|Phoenix|Cameron Gaunce
187|Calgary|Zach Smith
188|Nashville|John Negrin
189|Columbus(DET)|Mike Murphy
190|Chicago|Dan Lacosta
191|Dallas|Jan Mursak
192|San Jose|Antti Niemi
193|Pittsburgh|Riku Helenius
194|Minnesota|Dane Byers
195|Colorado|Colin McDonald
196|Vancouver|Patrick White
197|Carolina|Philip McRae
198|Tampa Bay|Carl Sneep
199|Anaheim|Philip Larsen
200|Philadelphia|Taylor Ellington
201|Los Angeles(EDM)|Colby Cohen
202|Atlanta|Colby Robak
203|Montreal|Pavel Valtentenko
204|NY Rangers|Blake Geoffrion
205|Boston|John Curry
206|Los Angeles|Mitch Wahl
207|Washington|Alexei Yemelin
208|Florida|Mathieu Perrault
209|Toronto|Matt Calvert
210|Columbus|Mario Bliznak
2009 NHL Entry Draft​*Rounds 1-3*


*Pick*
|
*Team*
|
*Player*
|
*Pick*
|
*Team*
|
*Player*
|
*Pick*
|
*Team*
|
*Player*

1|Calgary|John Tavares|31|Florida(CGY)|Simon Despres|61|Calgary|Tyson Barrie
2|NY Rangers|Matt Duchene|32|Los Angeles(NYR)|Zach Budish|62|NY Rangers|Joonas Nattinen
3|Montreal(BOS)|Victor Hedman|33|Atlanta(BOS)|Ryan O'Reilly|63|Calgary(BOS)|Taylor Beck
4|Columbus|Evander Kane|34|Columbus|Mikko Koskinen|64|Columbus|Phillip Samuelsson
5|New Jersey|Brayden Schenn|35|New Jersey|Charles-Olivier Roussel|65|New Jersey|Anders Nilsson
6|NY Islanders|Oliver Ekman-Larsson|36|NY Islanders|Carl Klingberg|66|NY Islanders|Ben Hanowski
7|Atlanta(LA)|Nazem Kadri|37|Detroit(LA)|Anton Lander|67|Florida(LA)|Brayden McNabb
8|Nashville|Magnus Paajarvi-Svensson|38|Nashville|Stefan Elliot|68|Nashville|Josh Birkholz
9|Buffalo|Scott Glennie|39|Buffalo|Robin Lehner|69|Buffalo|Mathew Hackett
10|Ottawa|Jared Cowen|40|Ottawa|Jeremy Morin|70|Ottawa|Reilly Smith 
11|Toronto|Ryan Ellis|41|Nashville(TOR)|Kyle Clifford|71|Toronto|Jamie Devane
12|Carolina|Jordan Schroeder|42|Carolina|Alex Chiasson|72|Carolina|Troy Hesketh
13|Detroit|Calvin De Haan|43|Detroit|Chris Brown|73|Detroit|Michael Latta
14|Los Angeles(ATL)|Zach Kassian|44|Atlanta|Drew Shore|74|Atlanta|Alexander Urbom
15|San Jose|Dmitry Kulikov|45|NY Rangers(SJ)|Matt Clark|75|San Jose|Ryane Howse
16|Florida|Peter Holland|46|Florida|Tomas Tatar|76|Florida|Andrej Nestrasil
17|Washington|Nick Leddy|47|Washington|Ethan Werek|77|Washington|Igor Bobkov
18|Dallas|David Rundblad|48|Atlanta(DAL)|Jacob Silfverberg|78|Dallas|Sergei Andranov
19|Colorado|John Moore|49|Colorado|William Wrenn|79|Colorado|Adam Morrison
20|St.Louis|Louis Leblanc|50|Columbus(CHI)(STL)|Brett Ponich|80|St.Louis|Mac Bennett
21|Minnesota|Chris Kreider|51|Minnesota|Richard Panik|81|Minnesota|Toni Rajala
22|Buffalo(CHI)|Tim Erixon|52|Toronto(CHI)|Kenny Ryan|82|Chicago|Mike Lee
23|Philadelphia|Jacob Josefson|53|Philadelphia|Eric Gelinas|83|Philadelphia|Gleason Fournier
24|Montreal|Marcus Johansson|54|Montreal|Kevin Lynch|84|Montreal|Cameron Abney
25|Phoenix(ANA)|Dylan Olsen|55|Tampa Bay(ANA)|Brian Dimoulin|85|Anaheim|Kevin Connauton
26|Phoenix|Phillipe Paradis|56|Phoenix|Anton Rodin|86|Phoenix|Edward Pasquale
27|Pittsburgh|Jordan Caron|57|Pittsburgh|Dmitri Orlov|87|Dallas(PIT)|Nicolas Deslauriers
28|Nashville(CGY)(EDM)|Kyle Palmieri|58|Detroit(EDM)|Taylor Doherty|88|Edmonton|Cody Eakin
29|Tampa Bay|Carter Ashton|59|Tampa Bay|Jesse Blacker|89|Tampa Bay|Ryan Button
30|Vancouver|Landon Ferraro|60|Vancouver|Brandon Pirri|90|Vancouver|Simon Bertilsson
*Rounds 4-5*


*Pick*
|
*Team*
|
*Player*
|
*Pick*
|
*Team*
|
*Player*

91|Calgary|Marcus Foligno|121|Calgary|Patrick Wey
92|NY Rangers|Matthias Lindstrom|122|NY Rangers|Cody Sol
93|Boston|Daniel Delisle |123|Calgary(BOS)|Ben Chariot
94|Columbus|Casey Cizikas|124|Detroit(CLB)|Nick Peterson
95|New Jersey|David Savard|125|New Jersey|Tomas Vincour
96|NY Islanders|Alex Hutchings|126|NY Islanders|Anton Klementyev
97|NY Rangers(LA)|Jordan Swarz|127|Los Angeles|Mike Cichy
98|Nashville|Seth Helgesen|128|Dallas(NAS)|Corban Knight
99|Buffalo|Alexander Avtsyn|129|Buffalo|Alex Velischek
100|Ottawa|J-F Berube|130|Ottawa|Kieran Millan
101|Toronto|Ryan Bourque|131|Toronto|Scott Stajcer
102|Carolina|Linden Vey|132|Carolina|Steven Anthony
103|Detroit|Kyle Bigos|133|Edmonton(DET)|Jimmy Bubnick
104|Detroit(ATL)|Craig Smith|134|Atlanta|Benjamin Casavant
105|San Jose|Chris Wideman|135|San Jose|Erik Haula
106|Florida|Olivier Roy|136|Florida|David Kolomatis
107|Washington|Mattias Ekholm|137|Washington|Roman Horak
108|Dallas|Kristopher Foucault|138|Dallas|Eric Knodell
109|Colorado|Justin Weller|139|Colorado|Mike Hoffman
110|St.Louis|Sami Vatanen|140|St.Louis|Andy Bathgate
111|Minnesota|Garret Wilson|141|Minnesota|Garret Mitchell
112|Chicago|Jerry D'Amigo|142|Chicago|Matt Kennedy
113|Philadelphia|Nick Oliver|143|Philadelphia|Jaroslav Janus
114|Montreal|Tyler Shattock|144|Montreal|Gabriel Bourque
115|Anaheim|Henrik Bjorklund|145|Anaheim|Mark Adams
116|Phoenix|Alexander Fallstrom|146|Phoenix|Maxwell Tardy
117|Pittsburgh|Lane MacDermid|147|Pittsburgh|Radislav Illo
118|Edmonton|Adam Almqvist|148|Edmonton|Brandon Kozun
119|Anaheim(TBL)|Jeremy Price|149|Tampa Bay|Tomas Larkin
120|Vancouver|Byron Froese|150|Vancouver|Peter Andersson


----------



## Joey Moss

: *2nd round pick (Alexander Semin), 4th round pick (Zach Bogosian), 3rd round prospect pick (Michael Grabner)*
: *1st round pick (Nicklas Backstrom) *
--------------------------------------------
: *1st round pick (Rick Nash), 16th round pick (John Madden)*
: *2nd round pick (Patrick Marleau), 3rd round pick (Jay Bouwmeester), 8th round pick (Matthias Ohlund), 10th round pick (Paul Ranger), 1st round entry pick (Victor Hedman)*
--------------------------------------------
 *1st round pick (Shea Weber), 9th round pick (Sean Avery)*
 *2nd round pick (Dan Boyle), EDM 1st round entry pick (Traded to Nashville)*
--------------------------------------------
 *4th round pick (Brent Seabrook), 5th round pick (Traded to Phoenix (Peter Mueller) *
 *2nd round pick (Mikko Koivu), 8th round pick (Antoinne Vermette)*
--------------------------------------------
 *2nd round pick (Steve Mason)*
 *3rd round pick (Derek Roy), 5th round pick (John-Michael Liles), 1st round entry pick (Tim Erixon)*
--------------------------------------------
 *2nd round pick (Marty Turco), 5th round entry pick TBD, 5th round prospect pick (Linus Omark)*
 *5th round pick (J.P. Dumont), 2nd round entry pick TBD , 6th round prospect pick (Jason Garrison)*
--------------------------------------------
 *2nd round pick (Marian Gaborik), 2nd round entry pick (Brian Dimoulin)*
 *2nd round pick (Tim Thomas), 4th round entry pick TBD*
--------------------------------------------
 *2nd round pick (Ales Hemsky), 2nd (Drayson Bowman) and 5th round prospect picks (Nick Ross)*
 *3rd round pick (Daniel Sedin), 1st (Jonathan Bernier) and 7th round prospect picks TBD*
--------------------------------------------
 *6th round pick (Traded to LA (Marc Staal), 11th round pick (Marek Svatos), 2nd round prospect pick (Traded to EDM)*
 *4th round pick (Ryan Suter), 15th round pick (Ville Koistinen)*
--------------------------------------------
 *6th round pick (Alexandre Burrows), 2nd round prospect pick (Ian Cole)*
 *5th round pick (BOS) (Peter Mueller)*
--------------------------------------------
 *5th round pick (Filip Kuba), 8th round pick (Ben Eager), 12th round pick (Alex Steen), 2nd round entry pick (Anton Lander)*
 *6th round pick (CHI) (DET) (Marc Staal), 6th round pick (Cal Clutterbuck), 14th round pick (Mats Sundin), 1st prospect pick (Mikael Backlund)*
--------------------------------------------
 *6th round pick (Patrice Bergeron), 7th round pick (Denis Grebeshkov), 5th round prospect pick (Keith Aulie)*
 *Patrick Berglund, 14th round pick (Dan Fritsche), 4th round prospect pick (Brendan Smith)*
-------------------------------------------- 
*EDMONTON: 3rd round pick (Phil Kessel) , 5th (Al Montoya) and 6th round prospect picks (Danny Kristo)
CALGARY: COMP 1st (Traded to FLA) and 2nd round prospect picks (Colten Teubert) , 3rd (Ben Bishop) and 5th round prospect picks (Traded to BOS)*
--------------------------------------------
*TORONTO: 8th round pick (Pierre-Marc Bouchard), 10th round pick (Colby Armstrong), 2nd round entry pick (Kenny Ryan)*
*CHICAGO: 7th round pick (Tim Connolly), 13th round pick (Enver Lisin)*
--------------------------------------------
*ANAHEIM: Nikolai Zherdev
NEW JERSEY: 8th round pick (Mikhail Grabovski), 12th round pick (Viktor Tikhnov)*
--------------------------------------------
*DALLAS: 11th round pick (Karl Alzner)
ATLANTA: 11th round pick (Scott Gomez), 2nd round entry (Jacob Silfverberg) , 4th round prospect (Tim Kennedy)*
--------------------------------------------
*ANAHEIM: 12th round pick (Chris Drury)
PHOENIX: Nikolai Zherdev*
--------------------------------------------
*CHICAGO: 12th round pick (Frans Nielson), 13th round pick (Ryan Shannon), 4th round prospect pick (Viktor Stalberg)
COLUMBUS: 13th round pick (Pascal Dupuis), 14th round pick (Michael Rossival), 17th round pick (Derick Morris), 2nd round entry pick (Brett Ponich)*
--------------------------------------------
*TORONTO: 14th round pick (Josh Harding)
NASHVILLE: 15th round pick (Jared Boll), 2nd round entry draft pick (Kyle Clifford)*
--------------------------------------------
*EDMONTON: Sheldon Souray, 16th round pick (Fredrik Modin)
NY RANGERS: Steve Sullivan, Kurtis Foster*
--------------------------------------------
*COLUMBUS: 15th round pick (Miroslav Satan), 2nd round prospect pick (Kevin Marshall)
ST.LOUIS: 15th round pick (Francois Beauchemin)*
--------------------------------------------
*FLORIDA: 16th round pick (Roman Polak), 20th round pick (Adam Pardy), 3rd round prospect pick (Cody Goloubef)
COLORADO: 16th round pick (Peter Harrold), 17th round pick (Taylor Pyatt), 20th round pick (Kris Draper)*
--------------------------------------------
*COLUMBUS: 17th round pick (Brad Stuart), 3rd round prospect pick (Oskar Osala), 7th round prospect pick (Mike Murphy)
DETROIT: Cory Sarich, 5th round entry draft pick TBD*
--------------------------------------------
*WASHINGTON Adrian Aucoin
FLORIDA: Wayne Simmonds, 3rd round prospect pick (Michael Neuvirth)*
--------------------------------------------
*COLUMBUS: Peter Budaj
PHOENIX: 2nd round prospect pick (Chet Pickard)*
--------------------------------------------
*BOSTON: Ryan Smyth, 5th round prospect pick (CGY)(EDM) (Keven Veilleux)
CALGARY: Nick Foligno, 3rd (Taylor Beck) and 5th round entry picks TBD*
--------------------------------------------
*PHOENIX: 1st round prospect pick (Artem Ansimov), 1st round entry draft pick (Dylan Olsen)
ANAHEIM: 1st round prospect pick (Jamie Benn)*
--------------------------------------------
*CALGARY: Shane Doan, 3rd round prospect pick (Billy Sweatt), 22nd round pick (Eric Godard)
FLORIDA: Nick Foligno, Viktor Kozlov, COMP 1st round prospect pick (Ryan McDonough), 2nd round entry pick (Simon Despres)*
--------------------------------------------
*COLORADO: Niklas Kronwall, Brooks Orpik
ATLANTA: Claude Giroux, Kris Russell*
--------------------------------------------
*PHOENIX: Brian Gionta
MONTREAL: Dan Hamhuis*
--------------------------------------------
*CALGARY: Brandon Dubinsky, 6th round prospect pick (Vinny Saponari)
NASHVILLE: Raffi Torres, EDM 1st round Entry pick (CGY) (Kyle Palmieri)*
--------------------------------------------
*FLORIDA: T.J. Hensick, Tobias Enstrom
COLRADO: Ray Whitney*
--------------------------------------------
*CHICAGO: Mikael Boedker, 2nd round Entry pick (Traded to Detroit)
ST.LOUIS: 1st round prospect pick (Tyler Myers)*
--------------------------------------------
*SAN JOSE: Brad Richards
NY RANGERS: Evgeny Grachev, 2nd round entry (Matt Clark) and 3rd round prospect picks (Greg Nemisz)*
--------------------------------------------
*NY RANGERS: Ilya Kovalchuk, Mats Sundin, 4th round entry pick TBD and a Conditional 2010 2nd round Entry pick (Depending on if Mats retires or if he plays less than 35 games)
LOS ANGELES: Zach Parise, 2nd round prospect pick (Ivan Vishnevskiy), 2nd round entry pick (Zach Budish), 1st in 2010*
--------------------------------------------
*NASHVILLE: Mathieu Garon
DALLAS: 5th round entry pick TBD*
--------------------------------------------
*EDMONTON: 2nd round prospect pick (CHI) (Michal Repik)
DETROIT: Patric Hornqvist*
--------------------------------------------
*DALLAS: Blair Betts, 4th round prospect pick (David Fischer), 3rd round entry pick TBD
PITTSBURGH: Erik Cole*
--------------------------------------------
*PHOENIX: Ryane Clowe
COLORADO: Nikolai Zherdev*
--------------------------------------------
*LOS ANGELES: Bryan Little, Claude Giroux, Kris Russell, 1st round Entry Pick (Zach Kassian)
ATLANTA: Henrik Sedin, Matt Hunwick, 1st round Entry Pick (Nazem Kadri)*
--------------------------------------------
*LOS ANGELES: Sidney Crosby, Nick Foligno
FLORIDA: Zach Parise, Blake Wheeler, 3rd round pick TBD, 4th round pick 2010*
--------------------------------------------
*ATLANTA: Ryan Smyth, 2nd round entry pick (Ryan O'Reilly)
BOSTON: Michael Ryder, Igor Makorov*
--------------------------------------------
*ATLANTA: R.J. Umberger, Calvin De Haan
DETROIT: Scott Gomez, 4th round entry pick TBD*
--------------------------------------------
*EDMONTON: Pierre-Marc Bouchard, 2nd round pick 2010
TORONTO: Patrice Bergeron *
--------------------------------------------
*FLORIDA: Ilya Kovalchuk, Rights to Marc-Andre Bergeron
NY RANGERS: Brian Rafalski, Chuck Kobasew, Maxim Mayorov, Ryan McDonough*
--------------------------------------------
*FLORIDA: Kyle Brodziak
PHOENIX: Brayden McNabb, 5th round pick 2010*
--------------------------------------------
*PHILADELPHIA: Pavel Datsyuk, Kim Johnsson, 2nd round pick 2010
WASHINGTON: Simon Gagne, Matt Stajan*
--------------------------------------------
*DALLAS: Sidney Crosby, Jonathan Blum
LOS ANGELES: Brendan Morrow, Duncan Keith, 1st in 2010, 4th in 2010, Ilja Zubov, Jacob Markstrom*
--------------------------------------------


----------



## Joey Moss

TheRocket84 has told me he will be drafting Alexander Ovechkin 1st overall


----------



## TheFisherKing

The Toronto Maple Leafs are pleased to draft Evgeni Malkin 2nd Overall


----------



## Joey Moss

Florida selects Sidney Crosby





He posted it in the wrong thread so here it is...


----------



## catters078

The  select the centre who can do it all.

Pavel Dastyuk


----------



## TheNudge

I guest Boston was skip. So LA are pround to pick Ilya Kovalchuk. Thise guy is one of kind. I m pround to have him on my team.


----------



## OilTownHero

boston picks mike green.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joey Moss

NYR selects Zach Parise (via ANA list, BPA and I know odis wants him lol)


----------



## OilTownHero

Boston is proud to select, a big power forward with soft hands and a rank wrist shot..... ........................................... .................. ....................... ............................................RICK NASH!


----------



## Joey Moss

*The Edmonton Oilers are pleased to select power forward Ryan Getzlaf*


----------



## odishabs

*Anaheim*





*The Anaheim Ducks are proud to select Jeff Carter*


----------



## Joey Moss

The Atlanta Thrashers have told me they are proud to select Martin Brodeur.


----------



## agent2421

The Tampa Bay Lightning are proud to select *Jarome Iginla*


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

sorry guys, was at like 5 different doctors today.

The Flyers Are Proud To Select......
Joe Thornton


----------



## caniacnation

The Carolina Hurricanes are proud to select goaltender Roberto Luongo


----------



## Joey Moss

The Vancouver Canucks, via list are proud to select Evgeni Nabokov


----------



## ESY16

With the 16th pick in the draft, the Colorado Avalanche are proud to select Henrik Zetterberg!


----------



## Joey Moss

Pittsburgh selects Mike Richards via list


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

The Minnesota Wild Are Proud To Select...
Henrik Lundqvist


----------



## CAPiTA

The San Jose Sharks are proud to select Vincent Lecavalier.


----------



## Joey Moss

New Jersey selects Nicklas Backstrom via list


----------



## Joey Moss

The Detroit Redwings are proud to select Mikka Kiprusoff via list


----------



## Joey Moss

*The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select Shea Weber*


----------



## IslesPete39

Coyotes proud to select


----------



## IslesRock4

The Islanders select Marian Hossa.


----------



## hockeyfan666666

Ottawa selects ..Jason Spezza


----------



## Burner Account

:
The Devils select Cam Ward.


----------



## Theron

St Louis selects Jonathan Toews


----------



## hockeyfan666666

select Ryan Miller


----------



## leaky37

With the 31st selection the Chicago Blackhawks are Thrilled to select Goaltender, Steve Mason

View attachment 33475


----------



## Theron

st louis selects Dion Phaneuf


----------



## leaky37

With the 32nd pick the Chicago Blackhawks are pleased to select Left Wing, Alexander Semin

View attachment 33476


----------



## ESY16

With their 1st round pick, Nashville selects right wing Patrick Kane!

Sorry for not making my pick on time but I lost my internet today for some time.


----------



## hockeyfan666666

Ottawa are pleased to select Anze Kopitar


----------



## Joey Moss

The NewYork Islanders select Mark Streit via list


----------



## IslesPete39

Phoenix Coyotes select *Eric Staal*


----------



## Coaches Coroner

The Calgary Flames are pleased to select Thomas Vanek.


----------



## Joey Moss

*The Edmonton Oilers are pleased to select Marty Turco*


----------



## ESY16

Nashville is proud to select goaltender Niklas Backstrom!


----------



## Joey Moss

From leaky's list, Chicago selects Marc Savard


----------



## CAPiTA

The Sharks are proud to select franchise goaltender Marc Andre Fleury!


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

*




The Minnesota Wild Are Proud To Select.......
D Nicklas Lidstrom*


----------



## TBLbrian

The Pittsburgh Penguins are proud to select goaltender *Carey Price*


----------



## ESY16

The Colorado Avalanche are proud to select goaltender Pekka Rinne!


----------



## Joey Moss

Hodgson is having trouble logging on to his account, he has asked me to pick Dany Heatley for him, via msn..


----------



## enthropi

DUNCAN KEITH and ANDREI MARKOV

And they look pretty happy about it too...​


----------



## caniacnation

The Carolina Hurricanes are proud to select Center David Krejci


----------



## odishabs

The Anaheim Ducks select, Vezina candidate gaolie

*TIM THOMAS*​


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

*
The Philadelphia Flyers Are Proud To Select....
Simon Gagne *


----------



## agent2421

Tampa changes the pick from Marleau to Gaborik... I had some time so I posted, thanks Odishabs for posting though.


----------



## Coaches Coroner

Calgary selects Dan Boyle with the 51st selection.


----------



## Trashers fans

Montreal select Corey Perry


----------



## odishabs

The new york rangers select G *J-S Giguere*


----------



## Joey Moss

*The Edmonton Oilers with the newly acquired pick are proud to welcome back F Ales Hemsky*


----------



## Trashers fans

Montreal are proud to select Patrick Marleau


----------



## Velociraptor

Washington selects *Devin Setoguchi LW SJ*


----------



## Joey Moss

Atlanta has selected Martin Havlat with their missed pick.


----------



## OilTownHero

The boston bruins select mikko koivu to play alongside rick nash, to form the twin towers! :p
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jamie Benn

*Select*

The Underrated Power Forward In






*LW/RW Shane Doan*

Who will also wear the "C" this year.​


----------



## OracularSpectacular

I'll take Marc-Edouard Vlasic and Brad Boyes


----------



## Jamie Benn

*Select*






*Brian Rafalski*​


----------



## TheFisherKing

Toronto selects the extremely underrated Thomas Vokoun.


----------



## Velociraptor

*Johan Franzen LW DET*


----------



## Trashers fans

Montreal are proud to select defenseman Jay Bouwmeester


----------



## TheNudge

LA are Proud to pick Henrick Sedin


----------



## catters078

New York Rangers select Sheldon Souray


----------



## Trashers fans

Montreal are proud to select goaltender Mike Smith


----------



## Joey Moss

:thrashers
Atlanta selects D Niklas Kronwall


----------



## TheNudge

LA are proud to pick- Daniel Sedin


We just can t seperate the twins. By the way Florida as All ready pick Rafalsky so pick again.


----------



## odishabs

*The Anaheim Ducks select Rookie sensation Bobby Ryan*


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

*
The Philadelphia Flyers Are Proud To Select....
Jonas Hiller*


----------



## agent2421

The tampa bay lightning are proud to select: *Alexander Frolov*


----------



## Angelo25

Vancouver Canucks select D Chris Pronger


----------



## ESY16

The Coloardo Avalanche are proud to select defenseman Dennis Wideman!


----------



## caniacnation

The Carolina Hurricanes are proud to select Defensemen Cam Barker(sorry for the late pick I've been out of the house all day)


----------



## TBLbrian

sorry, as far as i can tell my guy hasn;t been picked.


The Pittsburgh Penguins select Martin St.Louis


(can someone PM the next person, im using my cell phone)


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

*
Although he is a FA to be the Minnesota Wild Select.....
Mike Cammalleri





*


----------



## CAPiTA

The Sharks are proud to select Scott Niedermayer.


----------



## Joey Moss

Dallas selects Sergei Gonchar via list


----------



## enthropi

OilGagner89 said:


> Dallas selects Sergei Gonchar via list




That is oh so right... and with that exact picture too, we love Gonchar.... As much as I hate focusing only on D, the fact that Gonchar slipped to 3rd round is ridiculous... We take him....


----------



## hockeyfan666666

Buffalo would like to welcome Derek Roy into the organization


----------



## WHAfanatic

Nashville selects Milan Lucic.


----------



## Joey Moss

The New York Islanders are proud to select *Patrick Elias* via list


----------



## Joey Moss

*The Edmonton Oilers are very pleased to select F Phil Kessel*


----------



## hockeyfan666666

The Ottawa Senators are very pleased to select G Ilja Bryzgalov


----------



## Theron

St Louis Selects Paul Stastny


----------



## Burner Account

:
With our third round choice, the New Jersey Devils select defenseman Brian Campbell.


----------



## leaky37

Sorry Guys, I had my hockey league championships yesterday and I was in bed hung over all day today! But the Detroit Red Wings are pleased to select, Daniel Alfredsson


----------



## hockeyfan666666

Buffalo are pleased to select two young players: Jiri Hudler and Drew Doughty


----------



## Theron

St Louis selects Loui Eriksson


----------



## leaky37

The Chicago Blackhawks are pleased to select Defenseman Zach Bogosian


----------



## hockeyfan666666

Ottawa selects D Erik Johnson


----------



## IslesRock4

Isles select Travis Zajac.


----------



## Hale The Villain

With the 85th overall pick the Phoenix Coyotes are proud to select, the best hitter in the league in *Dustin Brown*


----------



## Hale The Villain

And with the 96th overall pick the Phoenix Coyotes are very happy to select *Alexei Kovalev*


----------



## leaky37

The Chicago Blackhawks select Ryan Suter


----------



## WHAfanatic

The Nashville Predators select C Steve Stamkos.


----------



## leaky37

The chicago blackhawks select RW Nathan Horton


----------



## enthropi

In order to secure goal-scoring at forwards, leadership and clutchness...





Their very own:





*LW Brenden Morrow*​
We therefore preserve some of our team identity and know of Morrow's determination to make the Canadian team for the 2010 Olympics as well, we expect a killer season from him. He will continue to bear the captaincy responsibilities.


----------



## CAPiTA

I was tempted to start building the ultimate playoff choker's team by picking Olli Jokinen (I had already picked Thornton), but I decided against it.

The Sharks are proud to select Kelly Backes... I mean David Backes!


----------



## Joey Moss

Minnesota has asked me to select the BPA for them, so I will give them *David Booth*


----------



## TBLbrian

The Pittsburgh penguins select kimo timonen. 




Please pm next person. I'm on my phone


----------



## ESY16

The Colorado Avalanche are proud to select Mike Ribeiro.


----------



## agent2421

Tampa selects Ryan Kesler


----------



## odishabs

i KNOW Philly still has to pick but i wont be on tommorow so ill jus make my pick now.

ANAHEIM SELECTS

*BRENT BURNS*


----------



## Angelo25

Vancouver Canucks select D Ryan Whitney


----------



## caniacnation

The Carolina Hurricanes are proud to select center Joe Pavelski(sorry worked a double today).


----------



## Joey Moss

*The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select F Patrick Berglund*


----------



## Joey Moss

Atlanta takes Lubomir Visnovsky


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

The Philadelphia Flyers Select Braydon Coburn


----------



## catters078

Jason Arnott


----------



## TheNudge

LA are proud to pick Tom Gilbert


----------



## TheFisherKing

The toronto Maple Leafs are pleased to select defenceman Brent Seabrook .


----------



## Joey Moss

*The Toronto Maple Leafs are proud to welcome back Tomas Kaberle via list*


----------



## Joey Moss

*Columbus Blue Jackets are proud to select Guillame Latondresse and Christian Erhoff, via list*


----------



## Joey Moss

*The Toronto Mapleleafs are proud to select Patrick Sharp, via list (Great pick)*


----------



## Joey Moss

*The Florida Panthers are autoed Kari Lehtonen and Ray Whitney as the BPA*


----------



## Joey Moss

*The Calgary Flames are autoed Slava Kozlov as the BPA.( skipped pick from way back)*


----------



## Hale The Villain

I have to go really soon and my pick is only 1 away so I am going to make the pick, I hope that's alright







The Phoenix Coyotes are pleased to welcome back, a future star in *Peter Mueller*






*Analysis*: I was torn between picking him or Alexei Kovalev in the 4th round, really happy to nab a player like him in the 5th. He had a rough sophomore year but will bounce back next year and get me some points


----------



## Joey Moss

Detroit selects Filip Kuba via list


----------



## catters078

Brad Richards


----------



## enthropi

Selects:






*C/RW Bryan Little*​


----------



## Joey Moss

*Detroit has asked me to select the BPA, which at this point is J-P Dumont*


----------



## odishabs

_*The Anaheim Ducks are pleased to select TJ OSHIE*_


prolly my fav. player


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

The Flyers Select Scott Hartnell


----------



## agent2421

Tampa selects Jason Pominville


----------



## caniacnation

Carolina is proud to select Jamie Langenbrunner


----------



## Angelo25

Vancouver takes C Olli Jokinen


----------



## ESY16

The Colorado Avalanche are proud to select Claude Giroux!


----------



## TBLbrian

The Penguins select *Derik Brassard*



(i'm suprised he hasnt been picked, i searched, please PM me if he has been)


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

The Minnesota Wild Select Kevin Bieksa


----------



## Joey Moss

*RW Teemu Selanne*​


----------



## CAPiTA

The Sharks would like to select the only French Canadian playmaking Wizard who rivals Claude Giroux, David Perron!


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

The Buffalo Sabres are pleased to select defensemen, John-Michael Liles.


----------



## Joey Moss

*The Nashville Predators are proud to select Nikita Filatov, via list*





No not another cheater guys, its sebster and hockeyfan666666666.. sebster asked me for Buffalo and hockeyfan6666666666666666666666666666 didn't know.

Delete your posts, thanks.


----------



## leaky37

The Detroit Red Wings Select Bryan McCabe


----------



## Joey Moss

*The Calgary Flames are autoed the BPA which at this point is Todd White*


----------



## Hale The Villain

The Phoenix Coyotes are very happy to welcome *Jakub Voracek* to the squad


----------



## IslesRock4

Select Kyle Okposo.


----------



## Theron

St Louis selects D Luke Schenn


----------



## Burner Account

with their 5th round pick, New Jersey selects Nikolai Zherdev.


----------



## hockeyfan666666

With their 5th overall pick, The Ottawa Senators select another young D man, Kris Letang


----------



## Joey Moss

*Montreal GM has quit, so with his skipped pick he is autoed Jason Blake*


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

The Buffalo sabres are pleased to welcome to the team the former panthers, Michael Frolik and Keith Ballard!


----------



## Joey Moss

The Washington Capitals are autoed Pavel Kubina as their skipped pick I forgot about all the way from the 4th round.


----------



## Joey Moss

*The Montreal Canadiens are autoed Jaroslav Spacek. (Also a pick from the 4th round)*


----------



## Theron

[FIELDSET="6th Round - 152nd Pick"]*




* selects *Nikolai Khabibulin*


[/FIELDSET]


----------



## WHAfanatic

The Nashville Predator's select Jordan Staal as a replacement 4th round pick instead of Nikita Filatov, who is ineligble for this draft because he is a prospect. My bad, guys - sorry about that.


----------



## Burner Account

With their sixth round pick, the Devils select Marek Zidlicky.


----------



## IslesRock4

Islanders select Paul Martin.


----------



## hockeyfan666666

The Ottawa Senators are pleased to select Patrick O'Sullivan


----------



## Joey Moss

*The Toronto Maple Leafs are proud to select Alex Burrows, via list*


----------



## Joey Moss

*The Calgary Flames are autoed Rick DiPietro.*


----------



## TheNudge

LA are very proud to pick Cal Clutterbuck and we name him as our enforcer.

Nashville is up till tommoro 9h am


----------



## Joey Moss

*C Stephen Weiss
*​


----------



## WHAfanatic

Nashville Predators select D Jack Johnson, who, strangely, doesn't appear to have been selected yet.


----------



## TheNudge

LA are proud to pick Marc Staal


----------



## CAPiTA

SJ selects Alexander Edler.


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

The Minnesota Wild Select Chris Kunitz


----------



## TBLbrian

sorry to be that guy, but salary has forced me to change my pick.


The Pittsburgh Penguins select defenseman *Johnny Odyua*


----------



## ESY16

The Colorado Avalanche are proud to select Tobias Enstrom!


----------



## Joey Moss

Tampa Bay selects Andy McDonald vis list.


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

The Philadelphia Flyers Select....
Kris Versteeg


----------



## Joey Moss

*The Anaheim Ducks are proud to select defenseman Anton Babchuk, via list*





Great Pick, just a bit scary looking though.


----------



## Joey Moss

*The Edmonton Oilers are very proud to select D Joe Corvo*


----------



## caniacnation

Carolina is proud to select James Neal


----------



## Joey Moss

:thrashers
*The Atlanta Thrashers have asked me to select the BPA, I will select Michael Ryder*


----------



## Joey Moss

*The Montreal Canadiens are autoed Brian Gionta*


----------



## catters078

Dwayn Roloson


----------



## Angelo25

Vancouver Canucks select LW Milan Michalek


----------



## OilTownHero

boston selects vesa toskala
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joey Moss

Washington is autoed Jose Theodore, they need a goalie.


----------



## Joey Moss

*The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select Patrice Bergeron*


----------



## Joey Moss

Toronto selects Anton Volchenkov, via list.


----------



## OracularSpectacular

Columbus Selects Bruno Gervais, and Matt D'Agostini


----------



## leaky37

I can't believe this guy is still here... The Chicago Blackhawks are thrilled to select Tim Connolly

47 Points in 47GP!


----------



## Joey Moss

*The Edmonton Oilers are proud to welcome back, Denis Grebeshkov*


----------



## Joey Moss

Washington is autoed Ron Hainsey.


----------



## OilTownHero

boston picks mike komisarek
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheNudge

For my mist pick LA will pick Brian Elliot


I mist the pick cause I don t have the internet and I just move.


----------



## TheNudge

For my oter LA pick I m picking Blake Wheeler


----------



## Joey Moss

*The Montreal Canadiens are autoed F Milan Hejduk, even though I wanted him *


----------



## Joey Moss

:thrashers
*The Atlanta Thrashers are proud to select Kyle Quincey, via list*


----------



## Joey Moss

*The Edmonton Oilers are proud to welcome back Sam Gagner.*


----------



## odishabs

*The Anaheim Ducks select Danny Briere*


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

The Philadelphia Flyers Select Matthew Lombardi


----------



## agent2421

Tampa bay selects *Chris Mason*


----------



## Angelo25

Vancouver Canucks D Chris Campoli


----------



## TBLbrian

The Penguins select forward Alexei Ponikarovsky


----------



## ESY16

The Colorado Avalanche are proud to select Ryane Clowe!


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

Minnesota Selects Kyle Turris


----------



## CAPiTA

San Jose selects Wojtek Wolski.


----------



## enthropi

SELECTS




LW *Fabian Brunnstrom*​


----------



## leaky37

The Chicago Blackhawks are pleased to select Matt Niskanen


----------



## WHAfanatic

The Nashville Predators are proud to select Center Brandon Dubinsky, formerly of the NY Rangers.


----------



## leaky37

The Detroit Red Wings select Nik Antropov


----------



## Joey Moss

Calgary is autoed, Roman Hamrlik


----------



## Hale The Villain

The *Phoenix Coyotes* are absolutely thrilled to select goaltender *Pascal Leclaire*






How this guy is still here for this pick is beyond me, I was tracking this guy since the 6th round hoping he wouldn't get picked and here he is in the 8th round still available


----------



## IslesRock4

Islanders select Chris Osgood.


----------



## hockeyfan666666

The Ottawa Senators are pleased to select skilled forward Kristian Huselius


----------



## Burner Account

New Jersey selects Andrew Ladd with their 7th round pick.


----------



## Theron

*St Louis* Selects *C David Bolland*


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

The Buffalo Sabres will select:

Drew Stafford 

and

Jeoffrey Lupul


----------



## Joey Moss

*New Jersey selects Jonathon Ericcson, via list*


----------



## caniacnation

Carolina is proud to select Fedor Tyutin


----------



## Theron

St Louis selects RW Mikkel Boedker


----------



## IslesRock4

Islanders select Josh Bailey.


----------



## hockeyfan666666

The Ottawa Senators would like to continue their trend of drafting young D with tons of upside 

We are pleased to select....*Keith Yandle




*


----------



## Hale The Villain

The *Phoenix Coyotes* are proud to select *Zbynek Michalek*


----------



## Joey Moss

*The Calgary Flames are autoed Daniel Cleary*


----------



## leaky37

The Detroit Red Wings select RJ Umberger


----------



## Joey Moss

*The Nashville Predators are proud to select... *sniffles*, Andrew Cogliano *


----------



## Joey Moss

SELECTS




G *Jonathan Quick*​


----------



## TheFisherKing

Toronto is pleased to take P M Bouchard.

(Sorry about the late post)


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

*
The Minnesota Wild Are Proud To Select.....
**Scottie Upshall*






_The Wild Organization was impressed with what Scottie brought to the table after the deal that sent him to Phoenix. During his 19 games as a Coyote he compiled 8 goals and 5 assists._


----------



## TBLbrian

the penguins select. Alex goligoski.....I don't think he was picked but I'm
On my phone so I can't tell. If so pm me and please p
Whoever is next please


----------



## ESY16

The Colorado Avalanche are proud to select Brooks Laich!


----------



## agent2421

The Vancouver Canucks select Martin Hanzal...


****
Angelo/HolyHodgson is having problems signing in and he told me to make this pick.


----------



## caniacnation

The Carolina Hurricanes are proud to select Ryan Malone


----------



## Joey Moss

*The Philedalphia Flyers are given the BPA, Matt Stajan*


----------



## CAPiTA

The SJ Sharks select Tuomo Ruutu.


----------



## Burner Account

The Devils select Mikhail Grabovski.


----------



## Joey Moss

*The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select, F Andrew Ebbett*


----------



## TheNudge

CAPiTA said:


> The SJ Sharks select Nikita Filatov.




He s a prospect and he would of been gone a while ago.
He only played 4 games so please guys don t do thise mistake again. 
Just check is game, if it s under 10 games he goes in the prospect draft.


----------



## enthropi

SELECTS:




LW *RENE BOURQUE*​


----------



## agent2421

The Tampa Bay Lightning is proud to select Curtis Glencross


----------



## catters078

Stephane Robidas

and Sami Pahlsson


----------



## habs4eva

Montreal Canadiens are proud to select Alex Tanguay.


----------



## TheNudge

LA are pround to pick Nick Foligno


----------



## Joey Moss

Montreal selects Matthias Ohlund, via list.


----------



## Joey Moss

Washington is autoed Valteri Filpulla.


----------



## Joey Moss

Florida is autoed Adrian Aucoin.


----------



## Joey Moss

The Boston Bruins are proud to select Antoine Vermette


----------



## OracularSpectacular

Columbus selects James Sheppard, and Drew Miller


----------



## leaky37

The Detroit Red Wings select Ben Eager and name him our Enforcer


----------



## TheFisherKing

Toronto selects Thomas Plekanec.


----------



## Joey Moss

Washington is autoed Pavol Demitra


----------



## Joey Moss

Boston selects Nick Foligno. (He said in Main Thread)


----------



## TheNudge

LA are very proud to pick Andrei Kastsitsyn.

Where confuse how a guy of is talent havent been select by now.

If he s pick tell me the soonest possible. I chek and re check and didn t find him. So I guest he s available.


----------



## habs4eva

The Montreal Canadiens are proud to select STEVE OTT as the new member of our team.


----------



## enthropi

are proud to select their very own:




C/W *Rich Peverley*​


----------



## Joey Moss

The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select Tomas Holmstrom


----------



## Joey Moss

Just noticed that FLA would have no way of finishing their team without being over the salary cap, so the Gomez pick is changed to *Chuck Kobasew*, (you were right enthropi )


----------



## odishabs

The Anaheim Ducks select Dustin Byfuglien


----------



## agent2421

The Tampa Bay Lightning are proud to select Antti Miettinen


----------



## caniacnation

The Carolina Hurricanes select Cory Stillman


----------



## Angelo25

Vancouver Canucks select RW Martin Erat


----------



## Joey Moss

*The Pittsburgh Penguins select Mason Raymond via list*


----------



## ESY16

The Colorado Avalanche proudly select Kris Russell!


----------



## Joey Moss

Philly is autoed Ryan Smyth, Minny is autoed Saku Koivu.


----------



## enthropi

C *Shawn Horcoff*
We hope living in closer proximity to Tijuana will help to get a rebound year and make is new contract worthwhile...​


----------



## leaky37

the Chicago Blackhawks are pleased to select David Clarkson and name him our Enforcer


----------



## leaky37

the detroit red wings select Tomas Fleischmann


----------



## Joey Moss

*The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select Sean Avery, and name him our enforcer.*


----------



## Hale The Villain

The Phoenix Coyotes are proud to select a steal at 1.3M, *David Moss*


----------



## Joey Moss

NYI is autoed Lee Stempniak


----------



## hockeyfan666666

Ottawa selects Teddy Purcell


----------



## Joey Moss

New Jersey is autoed Marco Sturm.


----------



## Theron

*St Louis* selects *F Nikolai Kulemin*


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

Buffalo selects Clarke MacArthur and Maxim Lapierre


----------



## Burner Account

New Jersey selects Ryan Callahan.


----------



## hockeyfan666666

The Ottawa Senators hope that this guy can continue to improve and select _Justin Williams _


----------



## Theron

*St. Louis* selects *RW Blake Comeau*


----------



## WHAfanatic

The Nashville Predators select Defenceman Daniel Girardi, formerly of the New York Rangers.


----------



## Hale The Villain

*The Phoenix Coyotes are extremely happy to nab Dan Hamhuis off the board this late*






*Analysis*: Brings a very good two-way game to the table. He scored big numbers in the AHL and the WHL and has an offensive game that is not yet found. And at a measly 2M contract, we'll take him


----------



## Joey Moss

Calgary is autoed Ryan Smyth


----------



## leaky37

the Detroit Red Wings select Ales Kotalik


----------



## WHAfanatic

OilGagner89 said:


> Calgary is autoed Ryan Smyth




You autoed Philladelphia Ryan Smyth at the top of this page.

The Nashville Predators select Defenceman Andrej Sekera


----------



## TheFisherKing

The Toronto Maple Leafs are pleased to select Colby Armstrong.


----------



## enthropi

LW *Daniel Carcillo*

We grace him with the enforcer title.
However, down here in Texas, we prefer to call him our "wild card". 
And just like the Ghostbusters, any successful group has gotta have a wild card...






We are looking forward to his crazy antics.​


----------



## Joey Moss

*Autoed skipped picks*
San Jose- Andrew Brunnete and Daymond Langkow
Carolina - Cory Stillman
New York Rangers - Mike Knuble


----------



## IslesRock4

Blargh, no one told me I was up. Isles take Trent Hunter.


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

*
The Minnesota Wild Are Proud To Select Jan Hejda (can't believe he's still available. Although it could be too good to be true)
*


----------



## TBLbrian

Pittsburgh selects forward Vaclav Prospal.




Please pm whoever is up, am on my phone


----------



## Joey Moss

Carolina selects F Sergei Samsonov, via list.

(Boedker was already taken, Scorvo)


----------



## agent2421

The Tampa Bay Lightning select David Johnny Oduya as there #1 Defensemen!



Since Oduya is already picked... Tampa selects Joni Pitkanen????


----------



## Angelo25

Vancouver Canucks select D Andrej Meszaros


----------



## Joey Moss

Pitkanen was taken
I hate you Angelo
And  select James Wisnewski via list.


----------



## Joey Moss

*The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select LW Steve Sullivan*


----------



## enthropi

SELECTS:




D *Brooks Orpik*​


----------



## habs4eva

Montreal Canadiens select Chris Neil.


----------



## CAPiTA

The SJ Sharks are shocked to be selecting Andy MacDonald this late in the draft.

ps. sorry OilGagner, I've been very busy not being on the internets these days.


----------



## TheNudge

LA are very proud to pick Matt Hunwick


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

The Philadelphia Flyers Select Mark Recchi


----------



## habs4eva

Montreal Canadiens are proud to select Paul Ranger.


----------



## Joey Moss

Washington is autoed Craig Conroy
Florida is autoed Bill Guerin


----------



## Joey Moss

Columbus takes Lukas Kasper, his 2nd pick is skipped
Florida is autoed Owen Nolan
Washigotn is autoed Mike Modano


----------



## ESY16

The Colorado Avalanche are proud to (belatedly) select T.J. Hensick!


----------



## TBLbrian

Pittsburgh selects *Steve Downie* to be our enforcer. hopefully he can bounce back and continue his chemistry with Stamkos.


----------



## TheFisherKing

Toronto select Ian White and Paul Gaustad with our deffered picks.

(Sorry for the late picks).


----------



## habs4eva

Montreal Canadiens are proud to select Todd Bertuzzi.


----------



## Joey Moss

Columbus selects Ken Klee ?  via list...


----------



## TheNudge

La are proud to pick Josh Gorges

Sorry for the mistake


----------



## enthropi

D *Karl Alzner*

Dallas gave up a 2nd Entry pick and a 4th Prospect pick in addition to their 11th pick in this draft, 
but we really believe we have a cornerstone for our future in Alzner. 

Plus he wears nice hats.​


----------



## habs4eva

Rights of Gionta and Neil are Available.

Want to deal ASAP.


----------



## Joey Moss

*The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select Jarret Stoll*


----------



## odishabs

*The Anaheim Ducks are proud to select F Chris Stewart and name him our ENFORCER*


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

The Philadelphia Flyers Select Arron Asham and name him our enforcer


----------



## agent2421

The Tampa Bay Lightning are proud to select: *Sami Salo *


----------



## Angelo25

Vancouver Canucks select Steve Bernier


----------



## OilTownHero

Boston is proud to bring back Chucky Kobasew.


----------



## ESY16

The Colorado Avalanche are proud to select Matt Cooke and to name him our enforcer!


----------



## TBLbrian

I'll keep the Steve downie pick....please pm who's up next


----------



## Joey Moss

Boston selects Bryan Allen via list.


----------



## Joey Moss

Philly is given the BPA, *Paul Kariya*


----------



## Joey Moss

Minnesota is given the BPA, *Niklas Hagman*


----------



## enthropi

SELECTS




C *Scott Gomez*

Somebody has to take him I guess...​


----------



## Joey Moss

Chicago selects Marek Svatos


----------



## Hale The Villain

I have a few picks ahead of me but I will be gone for the day and don't want to hold anybody up with my pick, I hope that's alright 






The Phoenix Coyotes are thrilled to select former Hobey Baker winner, *Matt Carle*






*Analysis*: Carle had a really bad sophomore slump and it played a big part in him being traded from San Jose, to Tampa and then to Philly. We believe there is a strong chance Carle finds his game there making outlet passes to guys like Mike Richards, Simon Gagne and Jeff Carter.


----------



## caniacnation

Carolina is proud to select Brian Lee


----------



## Joey Moss

Nashville selects Rostislav Olesz via list


----------



## Joey Moss

Detroit selects Maxim Afinaganov.

Calgary is autoed Viktor Kozlov


----------



## Joey Moss

NYI has asked that I auto them a defenseman, so they are given Steve Eminger


----------



## hockeyfan666666

Becuase Defenders can't be enforcers , Ottawa will select a young skilled 3rd liner in Robert Nilsson


----------



## CAPiTA

SJ Sharks select Kyle Wellwood and Jason Williams.


----------



## Burner Account

The Devils select Trevor Daley.


----------



## Theron

*St Louis Blues* select* RW Jonathan Cheechoo*




​


----------



## hockeyfan666666

Someone notified me that I was up so Ottawa selects young D Anton Stralman


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

The Buffalo Sabres will select:

Defensemen,Brendan Bell

and

Forward, Oscar Moller


----------



## odishabs

*Nikolai Zherdev is available for picks*


----------



## Theron

*St Louis Blues *select *D Matt Lashoff*


----------



## Joey Moss

Theron said:


> *St Louis Blues *select *D Matt Lashoff*




Lashoffs a prospect pick again


----------



## leaky37

The Chicago Blackhawks select Sean Bergenhiem

View attachment 34444​


----------



## enthropi

SELECT:




RW *Erik Cole*​


----------



## Burner Account

Devils got skipped?  I was never notified.
Devils select David Legwand.


----------



## WHAfanatic

The Nashville Predators select for their 12 th round pick (#339 overall) promising young forward Dustin Boyd, formerly of the Calgary Flames.


----------



## odishabs

*The Anaheim Ducks select Chris Drury, lets hope he can turn around his stats next season. With the loss of Zherdev we needed to replace his stats, No matter what his salary is.*


----------



## IslesRock4

Islanders select Sean Bergenheim.


----------



## leaky37

OilGagner89 said:


> WTF is happening here?
> 
> Chicago you werent supposed to pick yet.
> 
> So Bergenheim goes to the Isles because he wanted them
> Dallas wasn't supposed to pick
> Nashville wasn't supposed to pick
> 
> NJD you weren't skipped, Ottawa picked early for some reason which messed all of this up.
> 
> So after all of this, CHI will have to pick another player, the Islanders were up and wanted Bergenheim.




I got a pm from theron saying i was up so I picked


----------



## leaky37

well it looks like Detroit is up or skipped so they pick Steven Reinprecht


----------



## leaky37

Chicago Blackhawks select Matt Cullen

View attachment 34451​


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

The Minnesota Wild Select Hobey Baker Award Finalist C Nathan Gerbe.


----------



## odishabs

Hollywood Hamels said:


> The Minnesota Wild Select Hobey Baker Award Finalist C Nathan Gerbe.




im about 99% percent sure he's a prospect


----------



## TBLbrian

The pisttsburgh penguins select Jussi Jokinen


Please pm next gm...I'm in the cell phone again


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

odishabs said:


> im about 99% percent sure he's a prospect




that 1% can surprise you.


----------



## CAPiTA

The SJ Sharks select Ed Jovanovski.


----------



## Angelo25

Vancouver Canucks select RW/C Tyler Kennedy


----------



## caniacnation

Carolina selects Evegeni Artyukin and name him our enforcer.


----------



## OilTownHero

boston selects with there missed pick, jordin tootoo.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ESY16

The Colorado Avalanche are proud to select Dennis Seidenberg!


----------



## agent2421

Tampa Bay selects Craig Rivet


----------



## Joey Moss

*NJ has asked me to auto them Viktor Tikhnov.*


----------



## Joey Moss

*The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select Kurtis Foster!*


----------



## enthropi

SELECT




C *Gregory Campbell*​


----------



## habs4eva

Montreal Canadiens select Toni Lydman.


----------



## leaky37

The Detroit Red Wings select, Alex Steen

Boston's PM box is full so I can't PM him


----------



## Joey Moss

The Rangers GM has been fired so NYR is autoed Keith Tkachuk, Sergei Kostitsyn and Scott Clemmenson


----------



## Joey Moss

Washington is autoed Dainus Zubrus 
Florida is autoed Robert Lang


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

With Their Late Pick The Philadelphia Flyers Select Boris Valabik


----------



## OilTownHero

Boston would like to add Darren Helm to play alongside Jordin Tootoo and form a great energy line for years to come!!


----------



## TheFisherKing

Toronto Selects Daniel Paille.


----------



## leaky37

The Chicago Blackhawks 
with the 360th pick select, Frans Nielsen 
With the 361st pick we select, Ryan Shannon
With the 362nd pick we select, Enver Lisin


----------



## Joey Moss

Florida is autoed Jannik Hansen 
Washington is autoed Wayne Simmonds


----------



## Joey Moss

Boston selects Chad LaRose via list.

He may switch his pick but I told him to send a list and he didn't this was the other player he wanted, so I dont want to wait for him again..


----------



## TheNudge

La pick Luca Sbisa 

Thise suck cause we wanted Max.


----------



## Joey Moss

Rangers are autoed MA Bergeron


----------



## habs4eva

Montreal Canadiens select Max Pacioretty.


----------



## enthropi

SELECT




LW/RW *Ryan Jones*​


----------



## Joey Moss

*The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select Joakim Lindstrom*


----------



## odishabs

*The*  *are extremely excited to draft this late D-Willie Mitchell.*





*Mitchell put up 23 points from the blueline and put up a +/- of +29!*​


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

*
The Philadelphia Flyers Select.....*
*Russian Escapee Alexander Radulov*


----------



## agent2421

The Tampa Bay Lightning are proud to select: *Jordan Leopold *


----------



## Joey Moss

Carolina selects Rob Blake via list.


----------



## Angelo25

Vancouver Canucks select RW Eric Fehr


----------



## TBLbrian

just got a message I was up.


The Penguins select defenseman *Tim Gleason* 


We know he isn't the best as far as fantasy value but we hope that his plus minus and other stats will help us out. (please PM next GM for me again on the phone)


----------



## Joey Moss

Minnesota gets Mike Fisher
San Jose is autoed Eric Belanger.


----------



## enthropi

SELECT






D* Sergei Zubov*

Because this is how it should be.​


----------



## OilTownHero

i'd like to change my boston pick to latendresse
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OilTownHero

odishabs said:


> taken




he changed it to fehr
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OilTownHero

OilGagner89 said:


> thats because he was taken before, and there is no changing picks now.




ok sorry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joey Moss

Everyone delete posts.


----------



## WHAfanatic

The Nashville Predators, with the 382nd pick, select defenceman Marc Methot, formerly of the Columbus Blue Jackets.


----------



## OracularSpectacular

Columbus Selects Kris Russell Defencemen From The Blue Jackets


----------



## Hale The Villain

*The Phoenix Coyotes select winger Petr Sykora*


----------



## Joey Moss

The Islanders select Joel Ward


----------



## Joey Moss

*The New Jersey Devils are proud to select Mark Stuart, via list*





Great pick kyle evs.


----------



## Theron

*St Louis Blues* are proud to select one of their own..

*LW Paul Kariya *



surprised he was still around.. salary is a bit high but we can afford it.. 15 pts in 11 gms last year .. tons of time to recover.. next year we're hoping he back in form


----------



## Joey Moss

Florida changes the Jannik Hansen pick to Ossi Vaananen.

BTW, this is the only person I will let change his pick because he is knew and did not make the pick... No more changing picks from now on.


----------



## Joey Moss

*The St.Louis Blues are proud to select Brandon Sutter, via list*


----------



## Burner Account

New Jersey selects Dominic Moore.


----------



## hockeyfan666666

Ottawa selects Petr Prucha and Erik Christensen


----------



## Joey Moss

*The Islanders select D Nick Boynton.*


----------



## Joey Moss

*The Phoenix Coyotes are proud to select Jiri Tlusty, via list*


----------



## TheNudge

LA are very proud of selecting Mats Sundin


----------



## TheFisherKing

Toronto is pleased to select Josh Harding.


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

The Buffalo Sabres select Tomas Fleischmann formerly from the Washington Capitals.

and 

Alexandre Picard formerly of the Ottawa Senators.


----------



## hockeyfan666666

sebster03 said:


> The Buffalo Sabres select Tomas Fleischmann




taken way earlier, pick again


----------



## Joey Moss

The Columbus Blue Jackets are autoed Michael Rossival


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

hockeyfan666666 said:


> taken way earlier, pick again




It would have helped if his name would have been spelt right.

I'll pick Petteri Nokelainen instead


----------



## Joey Moss

sebster03 said:


> It would have helped if his name would have been spelt right.
> 
> I'll pick Petteri Nokelainen instead




It is spelt right, I think you spelled it wrong


----------



## CAPiTA

SJ Sharks select Kurt Sauer.


----------



## enthropi

SELECT:




C *Jay McClement*​


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

The Minnesota Wild Select T.J. Galliardi


----------



## TBLbrian

Pittsburgh welcomes back forward Maxime Talbot...please pm next gm


----------



## Joey Moss

Carolina selects Jeff Halpern via list.


----------



## agent2421

Tampa Bay is proud to select: *Ruslan Fedotenko *


----------



## odishabs

*Select Jason Chimera, the former Blue Jacket.*​


----------



## Joey Moss

*The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select Steve Montador*


----------



## habs4eva

Montreal Canadiens are proud to select Adam Mair.


----------



## HabsAtak

New York Rangers pick Troy Brouwer.


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

The Philadelphia Flyers Select....
Jack Skille


----------



## Joey Moss

Boston selects Ladislav Smid via list.


----------



## TheNudge

La are proud to pick Dustin Penner wich is a steal.


I chek the ctrl+F and still couldn t find him, so it should be good.


----------



## Hale The Villain

OilGagner89 said:


> great pick! The guy is going to be the next Michael Ryder next season under the new coach. You'll see.




Or he could be the same and I don't care how good he plays he isn't worth close to his salary

I'm actually suprised he got picked


----------



## 6hole

Atlanta is proud to select Kevin Porter.


----------



## Joey Moss

Florida selects John Mitchell , via list.


----------



## TheFisherKing

Toronto is stoked to select our new captain, Ethan Moreau.


----------



## Joey Moss

Florida selects Paul Mara, via list


----------



## Angelo25

Vancouver Canucks select D Shane O'Brien


----------



## OilTownHero

greene is good thanks oil.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Schenn 4 Calder

i don't know why it didn't show up, i picked mike komisarek with the first pick, and traded my second pick to STL for the 449 pick and a 2nd round propect pick


----------



## WHAfanatic

Schenn 4 Calder said:


> i don't know why it didn't show up, i picked mike komisarek with the first pick, and traded my second pick to STL for the 449 pick and a 2nd round propect pick




What team are you?

With the #422 pick, the Nashville Predators select tough winger Jared Boll.

Florida is up.


----------



## Chandrashekhar Limit

With the 423 rd pick in the draft, the Florida Panthers are still ecstatic to pick Paul Mara. 

(damn it, thnx hockeyfan666666 for informing Zbynek is taken. i tried ctrl + f and didnt find his name anywhere. sorry to both u and oil. i changed it to mara. once again, sry, i had to spend 5 hrs on phone to fix internet, so im messed now.)


----------



## TheNudge

LA are proud to pick Shawn Mattias.

What another steal. LA are getting great pick.


----------



## hockeyfan666666

LIMITING REAGENT said:


> With the 423 rd pick in the draft, the Florida Panthers are ecstatic to pick Zybnek Michalek. (oil picked Mara for me, but my pick wasnt up yet, this is good i hope. )




sorry to dash your dreams but he is taken

216	Phoenix	Zbynek Michalek (ROUND 8)


----------



## Joey Moss

*The Edmonton Oilers are proud to steal Fredrik Modin this late in the draft.*





Please stay Healthy!


----------



## Theron

Schenn 4 Calder said:


> i don't know why it didn't show up, i picked mike komisarek with the first pick, and traded my second pick to STL for the 449 pick and a 2nd round propect pick




I think Komi was picked.

STL Blues accept said deal 

[FIELDSET="Trade"]
*to STL Blues:*
CBJ pick 421

*to CBJ:*
STL pick 449 + 2nd Round Prospect pick[/FIELDSET]

And the *STL Blues* are pleased to select *D Francois Beauchemin*


----------



## Joey Moss

*The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select D Cory Murphy*


----------



## 6hole

Atlanta is proud to select Manny Fernandez


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

The Philadelphia Flyers select Marty Biron


----------



## odishabs

*Select Rookie centreman Colton Gillies!*​


----------



## agent2421

The Tampa Bay Lightning are proud to select: *Jarkko Ruutu* and will name him our enforcer!


----------



## agent2421

OilGagner89 said:


> I hate you.






> no your wrong, that was just this season but he has more than 10 games expierience.
> 
> EVERYONE DELETE POSTS! please stop posting in here dammit! READ THE TITLE









I'll delete this post if you want but lol at you saying read the title and then saying "I hate You" when Odis picked a player..


----------



## caniacnation

the carolina hurricanes are proud to select Patrick Eaves.


----------



## Angelo25

Vancouver Canucks select D Lukas Krajicek


----------



## TBLbrian

COL is skipped.


The Pittsburgh Penguins select defenseman *Mike Lundin*


----------



## leaky37

I was told that I was to pick from 9:30-1:30 EST by the commish so here is my pick. The Chicago Blackhawks select Cristobal Huet


----------



## enthropi

SELECT




RW *David Jones*​


----------



## habs4eva

The Montreal Canadiens are proud to select Cody McLeod.


----------



## Joey Moss

Minnesota is given Manny Malhotra as the BPA.

What a steal.


----------



## CAPiTA

SJ Sharks select Antero Nittymaki


----------



## Joey Moss

Calgary is autoed Mike Comrie.


----------



## Joey Moss

Phoenix selects Rostislav Klesla via list.

(Hensick was taken, Sensational)


----------



## Joey Moss

The Islanders are given the BPA, Jere Lehtinen


----------



## leaky37

the Chicago Blackhawks select Ville Koistinen


----------



## hockeyfan666666

Ottawa selects Benoit Pouliot


----------



## WHAfanatic

The Nashville Predators are proud to select, with the 442nd pick, forward Thomas Kopecky, formerly of the Detroit Red Wings.


----------



## ESY16

The Colorado Avalanche are proud to select Joe Sakic and Jaroslav Halak.


----------



## Burner Account

New Jersey selects Mike Brown from the Anaheim Ducks, and names him as an enforcer.


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

The Buffalo Sabres select:

Nigel Dawes and Brad Winchester


----------



## Theron

alright .*St Louis Blues* are pleased to select* The Korpedo F Lauri Korpikoski*




slim pickings


----------



## Burner Account

New Jersey selects Darrol Powe.


----------



## hockeyfan666666

Ottawa selects Vladimir Sobotka 







On another note, who do we contact in terms of RFA/UFA re-signings ??


----------



## Joey Moss

Islanders are autoed Brandon Crombeen


----------



## Joey Moss

hockeyfan666666 said:


> Ottawa selects Vladimir Sobotka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, who do we contact in terms of RFA/UFA re-signings ??




odishabs/Hollywood Hamels

And Phoenix selects Kyle Brodziak, via list.


----------



## Joey Moss

Calgary is autoed Ruslan Salei.


----------



## WHAfanatic

It's been over 10 hours so I'm skipping Detroit.

Nashville Predators are ecstatic to select, with the 459th pick, exciting young defenceman, Derek Joslin, formerly of the San Jose Sharks.






And to prove he is not a prospect, here's a link to his stats:
12 games: read it and weep, gentlemen


----------



## leaky37

The Chicago Blackhawks select Jannik Hansen


----------



## Joey Moss

Detroit is autoed Martin Skoula, they need cheap D.


----------



## enthropi

SELECT




D *Kevin Klein*​


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

Minnesota Wild Select Ryan Parent


----------



## TBLbrian

The Pittsburgh Penguins select veteran forward *Rod Brind'amor*


hopefully he isn't quite done yet and can have a bounce back season.


----------



## Angelo25

Vancouver selects C Marcel Goc


----------



## Chandrashekhar Limit

With the 465th pick in the draft (via trade with Colorado), the Florida Panthers are going crazy to select: 






*D Roman Polak* (I tried ctrl + F and he was avalaible).


----------



## agent2421

Tampa Bay selects *Karri Ramo *


----------



## odishabs

Anaheim selects Red Wings defenceman *Brett Lebda*

​


----------



## FiftyIn07

CGY selects Raffi Torres


----------



## Joey Moss

Philadelphia is autoed Marty Reasoner as BPA. May not seem like it but he had 30 points with +11 on a bad team...


----------



## Joey Moss

Boston selects John Madden via list


----------



## HabsAtak

NYR selects adam burrish


----------



## TheNudge

LA will pick Anssi Salmela D.

He will complete our D to the T. He could easily become a 25 + pts D, he got talent thise kid.


----------



## Joey Moss

Boston is autoed Michael Nylander


----------



## ESY16

The Colorado Avalanche are proud to select Peter Harrold.


----------



## TheFisherKing

Toronto Drafts Centreman Cal O'reilly, played 11 games for the preds last year.


----------



## TheFisherKing

Toronto selects Brendan Mikkelson


----------



## Joey Moss

Washington is autoed Scott Walker.


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

fedro91 said:


> LA are very very proud to annonce Ray Emery as our pick.
> 
> 
> We believe he will come back in the NHL very soon, sooner then you think.
> 
> Another great pick for LA.




he can't be picked. he's not under contract in the NHL and is currently a free agent


----------



## Joey Moss

Boston selects Craig Anderson... Montreal is now up.


----------



## Joey Moss

Atlanta is autoed Jere Lehtinen


----------



## Joey Moss

The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select Patric Hornqvist


----------



## habs4eva

Montreal Canadiens proudly select Mike Grier.


----------



## TheNudge

That s weird cause I use the CTRL + F and couldn t find him.

Then I ll pick soon then.


----------



## TheNudge

LA pick Vernon Fiddler


----------



## odishabs

The  select *Krys Barch*, formerly of DALLAS


----------



## Joey Moss

Carolina selects Jeff Woywitka via list.


----------



## Angelo25

Vancouver Canucks select C David Steckel


----------



## Theron

tikhonov was taken 350th


----------



## agent2421

The Tampa Bay Lightning are proud to select: *Chris Kelly*


----------



## TBLbrian

The Penguins select goalie *Jeff Drouin-Deslauriers*



EDIT: pick changed...he has played exactly 10 games, hope this okay.


----------



## ESY16

The Colorado Avalanche select Taylor Pyatt and T.J. Galiardi.


----------



## HabsAtak

Sorry guys, I thought I did not pick again for a while. With my next pick, if I am still able to pick, NYR pick Wade Redden


----------



## Joey Moss

TBLbrifri said:


> The penguins select goalie corey schnider of the Canucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Please pm the next person for me



pick again he needs to play 10 games.


ESY16 said:


> The Colorado Avalanche select Taylor Pyatt and T.J. Galiardi.




Galliardi is taken! pick again, guys please check the OP. I've done spell check there shouldn't be mistakes.

*Everyone delete posts*


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

The Philadelphia Flyers Select Travis Moen


The Minnesota Wild Select Ty Conklin


----------



## enthropi

PROUDLY ADD THE LEADERSHIP OF:




RW *Chris Clark*​


----------



## Jamie Benn

Select

*Kim Johnsson*


----------



## WHAfanatic

The Nashville Predators are pleased to select, with the 502nd pick of the draft, winger Jeff Tambellini, formerly of the NY Islanders.


----------



## CAPiTA

The SJ Sharks select D Nicklas Grossman.


----------



## Schenn 4 Calder

columbus picks cory sarich as make up pick.


----------



## Hale The Villain

* are proud to select defenseman Chris Butler, formerly of the Buffalo Sabres*


----------



## Schenn 4 Calder

The Columbus Blue Jackets choose Ray Emery with the 501 pick pending the verification of the NHL on his deal with the Philedelphia Flyers.


----------



## FiftyIn07

Calgary Selects Andrew Ference


----------



## Joey Moss

Schenn 4 Calder said:


> The Columbus Blue Jackets choose Ray Emery with the 501 pick pending the verification of the NHL on his deal with the Philedelphia Flyers.




I already told you he cannot be picked and I also said 2 picks to make...


----------



## hockeyfan666666

select D Sami Lepisto


----------



## Joey Moss

The Islanders select Dmitri Kallinen


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

Buffalo selects Anthony Stewart and Jeff Schultz


----------



## Burner Account

New Jersey selects Mike Van Ryn.


----------



## Burner Account

The Devils select Marc Pouliot.


----------



## hockeyfan666666

are pleased to select our backup goalie Erik Ersberg


----------



## Hale The Villain

are proud to select goaltender Peter Budaj


----------



## Schenn 4 Calder

OilGagner89 said:


> I already told you he cannot be picked and I also said 2 picks to make...




the flyers are having a press conference tomoro to announce the signing of ray emery to a 1 year, 1.5 million dollar contract. with my second pick i choose brad stuart


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

you can't pick emery. he wasn't under contract when this game started. also he can't be signed until July 1st. he isn't being signed tomorrow


----------



## odishabs

Hollywood Hamels said:


> you can't pick emery. he wasn't under contract when this game started. also he can't be signed until July 1st. he isn't being signed tomorrow




actually he can be signed anytime, Montreal just signed Swedish UFA Mikael Johansson who is a UFA OUT of europe. It's no different than that man


----------



## Joey Moss

Emery signed today, the game started 2 months ago, he will be a UFA and you can sign him in free agency.


----------



## WHAfanatic

With the 519th pick of the draft, the Nashville Predators are happy to select promising young goalie Tobias Stephan, formerly of the Dallas Stars.


----------



## FiftyIn07

Calgary Selects Jesse Winchester


----------



## Joey Moss

San Jose is autoed *Brendan Morrison*, via permission to auto him.


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

The Minnesota Wild select....
P.J. Axelsson


----------



## enthropi

SELECT:




C/W *Gilbert Brule*​


----------



## ReidusFoose

With the 518th Pick Detroit Selects Brett Clark


----------



## TBLbrian

The Pittsburgh Penguins select forward *Matt Bradley*


----------



## Theron

St. Louis Selects Zack stortini [Our enforcer] 





and D man.. Niclas Wallin


----------



## Schenn 4 Calder

The Columbus Blue Jackets have chosen derek Morris with their make-up pick. If anyone is interested in aquiring Ken klee as defensive depth, th price would be a 5th-7th prospect pick


----------



## Angelo25

Vancouver Canucks select RW Eric Nystrom


----------



## caniacnation

Carolina is proud to select Ryan O'byrne


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

The Philadelphia Flyers Select....
Mark Parrish


----------



## leaky37

chicago blackhawks pick formally of the boston bruins Byron Bitz

sorry for the late pick I have been working a lot the last couple of days!


----------



## Chandrashekhar Limit

Flordia Panthers select:






* C Dan Fritsche. *


----------



## Joey Moss

Atlanta is autoed vILLE Peltonen


----------



## agent2421

Tampa Bay is proud to select Ville Koistinen


----------



## Joey Moss

agent2421 said:


> Tampa Bay is proud to select Ville Koistinen




taken.


----------



## HabsAtak

NYR select Matt Walker.


----------



## Joey Moss

Boston selects Jeff Finger


----------



## agent2421

Tampa changes there pick to *Teppo Numminen*


----------



## Jamie Benn

Select

*David Hale*


----------



## Chandrashekhar Limit

Florida Panthers Select from the Ottawa Senators: 




*

G Alex Auld.*


----------



## Joey Moss

fedro91 said:


> LA pick Ray Emery
> 
> 
> He just sign with the Flyers and thise pick should be good.




not it's not good as ive said before, Emery signed after this game started, he will be a free agent so get over it people!


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

fedro91 said:


> LA pick Ray Emery
> 
> 
> He just sign with the Flyers and thise pick should be good.




He didnt sign with the Flyers....


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

fedro91 said:


> yes he did.
> 
> Chek thise link; http://tsn.ca/nhl/story/?id=281380
> 
> 
> 
> So he sign a 1 year contract and I ll switch my pick.




They announced that they agreed to sign him. They can't officially sign him until July 1st.


----------



## TheNudge

LA pick Joey Crabb from Atlanta for there skip pick


----------



## Joey Moss

fedro91 said:


> hey dude;
> 
> thise link is just for you; http://tsn.ca/nhl/story/?id=281691
> 
> The Flyers have sign Emery to a 1 year contract worth 1.5 M




stop posting in here guys! Use the other thread for stuff like this, and his point, fedro, was that the deal is not official until July 1st.


----------



## Chandrashekhar Limit

Florida Panthers select BJ Combreen from STL Blues.


----------



## OilTownHero

Boston selects Barrett Jackman.


----------



## Jamie Benn

Select

*Garnet Exelby*


----------



## TheNudge

La will pick Theo Peckham 


I check and he wsn t pick. SO it should be good. If it s not good, I ll pick later.

I m going to work.


----------



## HabsAtak

NYR pick Mathieu Dandenault


----------



## ESY16

The Colorado Avalanche select Chris Bourque and Kyle Cumiskey.


----------



## TheFisherKing

Toronto selects Brendon Witt, and Georges Laraque, we name Laraque our enforcer.


----------



## Joey Moss

*The Edmonton Oilers will finish the main roster by selecting G Michael Leighton!*


----------



## odishabs

*select G Yan Danis, and Brad Richardson*


----------



## habs4eva

Montreal select Rob Scuderi and Sergei Federov.


----------



## caniacnation

Carolina is proud to select Goaltender Patrick Lalime(sorry)


----------



## Joey Moss

Scorvo said:


> Carolina is proud to select Goaltender Robert Esche




He plays in KHL, can't be picked. Unless he's still under contract which I dont think he is.


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

OilGagner89 said:


> He plays in KHL, can't be picked. Unless he's still under contract which I dont think he is.




That he is not


----------



## Angelo25

Vancouver selects Tomas Plihal


----------



## Joey Moss

Tampa is autoed Jochen Hecht, if he wants to change it's fine but for now he told me to auto him someone


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

The Philadelphia Flyers select....
Andrew Alberts


----------



## TBLbrian

The Penguins select defenseman *Nathan Oystrick*


----------



## CutOnDime97

The Columbus Blue Jackets select C, Kamil Kreps


----------



## CutOnDime97

The Columbus Blue Jackets select RW, Ian Laperriere.


----------



## CAPiTA

The SJ Sharks select Marek Malik.


----------



## enthropi

SELECT




G *Mathieu Garon*​


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

The Minnesota Wild select.....
Jon Kalinski


----------



## WHAfanatic

The Nashville Predators are pleased to select defencemen Christian Backman.


----------



## FiftyIn07

CGY selects Nathan Paetsch


----------



## Hale The Villain

*are proud to select, our enforcer Derek Dorsett*


----------



## ReidusFoose

Henrik Tallinder


----------



## Joey Moss

The New York Islanders select Brian Rolston, I was told to auto him.


----------



## hockeyfan666666

select the best D available at the time (though expensive) 

in *Randy Jones*


----------



## Burner Account

New Jersey selects Martins Karsums.


----------



## leaky37

The Chicago Blackhawks select Defenseman Mike Commadore


----------



## Theron

St Louis selects D Milan Jurcina (Washingtons 2nd highest scoring dman lol)

and G Stephen Valiquette


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

Buffalo selects:

Joey MacDonald

and

Derek Meech


----------



## Burner Account

Devils select Brendan Shanahan.


----------



## hockeyfan666666

Ottawa selects our enforcer 

a straight up brawler ---*Colton Orr*


----------



## Hale The Villain

*are proud to finish off our defense by selecting Brad Lukowich*


----------



## FiftyIn07

CGY Selects Cody Bass


----------



## Joey Moss

The Islanders are autoed D, Chris Phillips (He has told me to auto the rest of the draft for him and he needs D)





Can't believe he wasn't taken.


----------



## WHAfanatic

The Nashville Pedators are happy to select promising young forward, Torrey Mitchell, formerly of the San Jose Sharks


----------



## enthropi

select




C *Ilya Zubov*​


----------



## ReidusFoose

Detroit Selects Jason Labarbera


----------



## CAPiTA

The SJ Sharks select RW Jeremy Williams


----------



## TBLbrian

Pittsburgh selects forward *Ryan Bayda*


please PM next person for me


----------



## Joey Moss

The Minnesota Wild select Colin White


----------



## Chandrashekhar Limit

Florida Panthers selects Adam Pardy from the Calgary Flames.


----------



## Angelo25

Vancouver Canucks select LW Boyd Gordon


----------



## caniacnation

Carolina is proud to select Steve MacIntye


----------



## Joey Moss

The Philadelphia Flyers will select D Shaone Morrisonn (He told me to auto him D for the rest of the normal draft on both of his teams)


----------



## odishabs

The  select Captain Jason Smith


----------



## Joey Moss

The Edmonton Oilers are very proud to select C, Colin Fraser!


----------



## leaky37

the chicago blackhawks are pleased to select ryan carter


----------



## agent2421

Tampa Bay selects Aaron Voros


----------



## Jamie Benn

Select

Johan Hedberg


----------



## TheNudge

LA will pick Martin Gerber


----------



## OilTownHero

Boston selects Rick Rypien


----------



## TheFisherKing

are proud to select Shawn Thornton, and Jiri Novotney


----------



## CutOnDime97

Columbus selects Kirk Maltby


----------



## CutOnDime97

Columbus selects chris conner


----------



## Joey Moss

The Florida Panthers have asked me to select Robyn Regehr for them





lol.. look at the two in the backround.


----------



## TheNudge

LA pick Tom Wandell


----------



## OilTownHero

boston picks fernando pisani
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joey Moss

The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select LW, Antti Pihlstrom


----------



## Jamie Benn

Select

*Jack Hillen*


----------



## Schenn 4 Calder

OilGagner89 said:


> The Florida Panthers have asked me to select Robyn Regehr for them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.. look at the two in the backround.




i'm pretty sure he's been picked, cuz i asked for him when i had columbus i think


----------



## Joey Moss

Schenn 4 Calder said:


> i'm pretty sure he's been picked, cuz i asked for him when i had columbus i think




I dont think you ever asked me for Regehr.. BTW you have 2 picks to make.


----------



## caniacnation

Carolina is proud to select Patrick Kaleta


----------



## Joey Moss

Anaheim selects Jim Slater


----------



## Angelo25

Vancouver Canucks select G Ben Bishop


----------



## Joey Moss

Philadelphia is autoed Karlin Skrastins and Minnesota is autoed Bryce Salvador.


----------



## TBLbrian

Pittsburgh selects defenseman Matt Smaby...please pm next pick


----------



## Joey Moss

NYR are autoed Toby Peterson and Fredrik Sjostrom
MTL is autoed Mike Mottau and Andreas Lilja
ATL is autoed Greg Zanon


----------



## CAPiTA

SJ selects Derek Boogaard.


----------



## leaky37

The Chicago Blackhawks are pleased to select Jamie Lundmark


----------



## TheNudge

Angelo25 said:


> Vancouver Canucks select G Ben Bishop




Ben Bishop have play less then 10 games, So no good.


----------



## enthropi

SELECTS




LW *Jamie McGinn*​


----------



## Angelo25

fedro91 said:


> Ben Bishop have play less then 10 games, So no good.




but he was on the bench for more... i think for a goaltender there has to be different rules.. ill pick another player but im just saying

Vancouver selects G Brian Boucher


----------



## FiftyIn07

CGY selects Veilleux, Stephane


----------



## Hale The Villain

are proud to select *Christoph Schubert*


----------



## WHAfanatic

Nashville selects steady 2-way defenceman *Eric Brewer*.


----------



## enthropi

is auto'ed




D *Sean O'Donnell*

Despite being a defensive Dman, he's at the minimum guaranteed a + player, if the last 10 years are any indication...​


----------



## hockeyfan666666

select *Michal Handzus *






We are willing to let him, and his salary rot in the minors if necessary, and some talent is better than no talent at this point


----------



## odishabs

I was gunna picked him than remembered he has an AFRO........IN A PONY TAIL!


----------



## enthropi

Select




G *Andrew Raycroft*

(via list)​


----------



## ReidusFoose

Detroit Selects with 623rd in the draft: Alexandre Giroux


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

The Buffalo Sabres select Radim Vrbata (crosses fingers)

and 

Al Montoya


----------



## Theron

St Louis selects C Brett McLean and D Jonas Frogren


----------



## agent2421

The Tampa Bay Lightning are proud to select: *Daneil Winnik* & *Andy Greene *


----------



## Joey Moss

New Jersey selects Liam Reddox via list


----------



## Joey Moss

NYI is autoed Mike Zigomanis.


----------



## Hale The Villain

* are proud to select, 6'7 behemoth Brian Boyle*


----------



## WHAfanatic

Okay, it's been over 12 hours since someone made a pick. Mind if I go even though I'm a couple picks down? 

The Nashville Predators are happy, well okay not that happy, to change their pick to rambunctious winger, *Andrew Murray*, formerly of the Columbus Blue Jackets.


----------



## leaky37

WHAfanatic said:


> Okay, it's been over 12 hours since someone made a pick. Mind if I go even though I'm a couple picks down?
> 
> Nashville selects forward *Frans Nielsen*, originally autoed to Chicago in the 12th but he seems to have changed his pick to Matt Cullen. If this is incorrect, I'll pick again, let me know.




I don't know where you got this information too but this is my picks that your talking about. I drafted 

Matt Cullen @ pick 340
Frans Nielsen @ pick 360

So you have to pick someone else, sorry dude


----------



## hockeyfan666666

selects as their reserve Dman- *Kent Huskins *


----------



## leaky37

the Chicago Blackhawks are pleased to select defenseman Nick Schultz formally of the Minnesota Wild.


----------



## Joey Moss

Minnesota is autoed Radek Martinek


----------



## Joey Moss

Penguins GM is in the theatres getting ready to watch Transformers, so I will auto him *Blair Betts*


----------



## Joey Moss

Colorado GM told me before that he will select Tyler Arnason.

He may change the pick if he wants, im just trying to speed this up.


----------



## FiftyIn07

CGY Selects Back Up Goalie McElhinney, Curtis


----------



## enthropi

welcome back:




D *Philippe Boucher*
for the playoff run.​


----------



## Angelo25

select D Noah Welch


----------



## ReidusFoose

Jason Krog


----------



## Joey Moss

Philly is autoed Mark Eaton


----------



## Joey Moss

Tampa Bay is autoed Jason Jaffray


----------



## Joey Moss

The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select C, Peter Regin


----------



## Joey Moss

Anaheim has asked me to select BPA, Todd Marchant


----------



## Hale The Villain

OilGagner89 said:


> The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select C, Peter Regin




****** ****** ***** ********** **** ******* ******* *****


----------



## caniacnation

Carolina selects Casey Borer


----------



## BillyShoe1721

Atlanta selects *Justin Abdelkader*


----------



## Joey Moss

The New York Rangers are autoed Marcel Hossa, via list.


----------



## Joey Moss

Boston has asked me to select a 4th line grinder for them... Darcy Hordichuk


----------



## BillyShoe1721

ATL changes their pick to Jamal Mayers


----------



## FiftyIn07

CGY selects Eric Godard


----------



## Joey Moss

Washington selects Stephane Yelle


----------



## Joey Moss

fedro91 said:


> No good, he only played 4 regular games since he been drafted in 2005.
> 
> 
> So pick again, i would of pick him.
> 
> Playoff games doesn t count.




 

Do I honestly need to say this again.. No posting in this thread guys, you say something like this in the Main Thread. And fedro... he already made a new pick and it was already settled on the Main Thread. You don't need to make these posts, I handle that.

You have a pick yourself to make BTW.


----------



## TheNudge

LA pick Brandon Bochenski


----------



## TheFisherKing

Toronto selects Douglas Murray


----------



## CutOnDime97

Columbus selects Derek Armstrong.


----------



## Clown Fiesta

The NYR Welcome back Jason Strudwick.


----------



## TheNudge

LA are proud to pick Martin St.Pierre


----------



## BillyShoe1721

:thrashers select LW Riley Cote


----------



## Joey Moss

The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select D, Danny Syvret


----------



## CutOnDime97

Columbus selects Colin Stuart.


----------



## Joey Moss

Bsoton selects Jassen Cullimore


----------



## OilTownHero

i change my pick to hal gil
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## odishabs

*Select Davis Drewiske*


----------



## Joey Moss

Philly is autoed D Aaron Johnson


----------



## Joey Moss

Florida selects Tyler Sloan


----------



## Joey Moss

San Jose is autoed Freddy Meyer
Montreal is autoed Jim Vandermeer and Glen Metropolit
Washington is autoed Alexei Semenov


----------



## Joey Moss

Colorado selects Eric Boulton via list.


----------



## TBLbrian

Pittsburgh selects jared smithson (sp?) if he is picked auto me whoever this pick probLly won't play


----------



## Joey Moss

Minnesota is autoed Andrew Hutchinson


----------



## enthropi

select




W* Richard Zednik*​


----------



## WHAfanatic

The Nashville Predators select, with the #682 pick of the draft, towering defenceman Tyson Strachan, formerly of the S.Louis Blues.


----------



## hockeyfan666666

select *Jon Sim* formerly of the New York Islanders

he will be used as the team's mascot barring any severe injuries to our players


----------



## Hale The Villain

are proud to welcome the best moustache in hockey, *George Parros*


----------



## Hale The Villain

OilGagner89 said:


> taken.




You should probably learn how to spell George 

We'll take *Matt Moulson* instead


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

The Buffalo Sabres select. Jochen Hecht. Last pick man, and last pick is pretty much the picks you take risks with.


----------



## leaky37

The Chicago Blackhawks select Paul Szczechura


----------



## Burner Account

New Jersey selects Nathan McIver with their last pick in the roster draft.


----------



## ReidusFoose

Detroit Selects Dean McAmmond


----------



## Theron

St Louis selects Rob Niedermayer


----------



## FiftyIn07

CGY selects Shean Donovan


----------



## Angelo25

Vancouver Canucks select D Brian Pothier


----------



## Joey Moss

*Prospect Draft Starts Now​*

The Buffalo Sabres are proud to select LW, Nikita Filatov, via list


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

OilGagner89 said:


> *Prospect Draft Starts Now​*
> 
> The Buffalo Sabres are proud to select LW, Nikita Filatov, via list




I confirm this selection. Filatov is a young player who is safe on both sides of the the. He has offensive talent but he can shut down opposing team's plays as well. We can't wait to see him a play in his first full season.


----------



## Joey Moss

The New Jersey Devils are proud to select D, Alex Pietrangelo, via list


----------



## hockeyfan666666

The Ottawa Senators are pleased to select the most complete player available , Cody Hodgson. Wooooot Wooot


----------



## Joey Moss

The St.Louis Blues have been autoed LW, James Van Riemsdyk as the BPA.


----------



## IslesRock4

Isles select Simeon Varlamov


----------



## odishabs

*proudly select JAMIE BENN!*


----------



## FiftyIn07

CGY selects Colin Wilson


----------



## Joey Moss

The Nashville Predators are proud to select G, Tuukka Rask, via list


----------



## Joey Moss

The Los Angeles Kings are autoed C, Mikael Backlund as the BPA


----------



## Theron

St Louis is pleased to select D Tyler Myers...


----------



## Joey Moss

The Dallas Stars are proud to select G, Jacob Markstrom, via list


----------



## Joey Moss

The San Jose Sharks are proud to select RW, Evgeny Grachev, via list


----------



## TBLbrian

The Pittsburgh Penguins are happy to select *Joe Colborne *of the Boston Bruins


----------



## Joey Moss

The Minnesota wild are autoed D, Thomas Hickey as the BPA


----------



## Chandrashekhar Limit

The Florida Panthers select: 






D Ryan McDonagh.


----------



## woods15

The Colorado Avalanche are proud to select Lars Eller


----------



## Joey Moss

The Vancouver Canucks are autoed G, Cory Schneider





He's the BPA, and I know he wanted Ben Bishop in the normal draft because he thought Schneider was gone already even though the rule rejected both. I think he would want this pick.


----------



## Joey Moss

The Carolina Hurricanes are autoed D, Kevin Shattenkirk as the BPA


----------



## agent2421

Tampa Bay is proud to select *Erik Karlsson *... We probably can't pick any of the 09 prospects otherwise I'd have picked Tavaras.


----------



## Hale The Villain

The Phoenix Coyotes are proud to select, forward *Artem Anisimov*






According to a certain poster on the Sens board (not agent) he's a 30-40 goal scorer next season


----------



## Joey Moss

The Philadelphia Flyers are autoed RW, Kyle Beach as the BPA


----------



## Joey Moss

The Los Angeles Kings are proud to select G, Jonathon Bernier, via list


----------



## BillyShoe1721

ATL selects G Jhonas Enroth


----------



## Joey Moss

The Montreal Canadiens are autoed D, Jakub Kindl


----------



## Clown Fiesta

Select Logan Couture


----------



## OilTownHero

where's boston ' s pick
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joey Moss

The Boston Bruins are autoed C, Eric Tangradi as the BPA


----------



## TheNudge

LA are proud to select Jonathan Blum as our pick


----------



## Joey Moss

The Washington Capitals are autoed D, Michael Del Zotto as the BPA


----------



## Joey Moss

The Florida Panthers are proud to select LW, Zach Boychuk, via list


----------



## OilTownHero

thanks for the 'm oil, i want jordan eberle
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joey Moss

OilEberle said:


> thanks for the 'm oil, i want jordan eberle
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




Sorry you can't switch your pick when another team has picked after you. If you wanted Eberle you should have stayed online when you asked when Boston is up, becuase right after I told you, that you were on the clock. Im going off of hockey's future for BPA's, Eric Tangradi was next in line.


----------



## OilTownHero

OilGagner89 said:


> Sorry you can't switch your pick when another team has picked after you. If you wanted Eberle you should have stayed online when you asked when Boston is up, becuase right after I told you, that you were on the clock. Im going off of hockey's future for BPA's, Eric Tangradi was next in line.




uhhh well man is there a replacement ready cause i'm done. sorry
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheFisherKing

Toronto selects Ryan Hollweg with their final pick in the player draft.


----------



## TheFisherKing

Toronto also selects Jordan Eberle in the Prospect draft


----------



## Joey Moss

The Columbus Blue Jackets have been autoed D, Jake Gardiner as the BPA


----------



## Hale The Villain

The Phoenix Coyotes are proud to select, goaltender *Chet Pickard*


----------



## Joey Moss

The Toronto Maple Leafs are proud to select D, Tyler Cuma, via list


----------



## Chandrashekhar Limit

Tyler Ennis


----------



## Joey Moss

The Washington Capitals are autoed C, Matthias Tedenby as the BPA


----------



## Joey Moss

The Edmonton Oilers are very proud to select LW, Drayson Bowman


----------



## Joey Moss

The Boston Bruins are autoed LW, Luca Caputi as the BPA





(I have switched to dobber hockey now that hockey's future list ran out)


----------



## Joey Moss

The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select D, Ivan Vishnevskiy


----------



## Joey Moss

The Montreal Canadiens are autoed LW, Brett MaClean as the BPA (by far BPA)


----------



## Joey Moss

:thrashers
The Atlanta Thrashers are autoed Tyler Bozak as BPA


----------



## Joey Moss

The Edmonton Oilers are very excited to select D, John Carlson


----------



## BillyShoe1721

OilGagner89 said:


> :thrashers
> The Atlanta Thrashers are autoed Tyler Bozak as BPA




That's BS, you autoed me like an hour after you PMed me. And bull **** Bozak is the BPA, Carlson is 10x the player he will ever be. If this is how this draft is going to be run, with the commish autoing after an hour, and giving people lesser players saying they're the BPA so they can have the best players to themselves, I'm out. Actually ya know what? I'm out irregardless. I've lost interest in this. Find a replacement GM for Atlanta.


----------



## TBLbrian

the prospect time limit is an hour...thats why the lists are so important.


ill delete this post later


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

The Philadelphia Flyers Select....
Bobby Sanguinetti


----------



## odishabs

The  select PK Subban


----------



## Joey Moss

BiLLY_ShOE1721 said:


> That's BS, you autoed me like an hour after you PMed me. And bull **** Bozak is the BPA, Carlson is 10x the player he will ever be. If this is how this draft is going to be run, with the commish autoing after an hour, and giving people lesser players saying they're the BPA so they can have the best players to themselves, I'm out. Actually ya know what? I'm out irregardless. I've lost interest in this. Find a replacement GM for Atlanta.




Hold on there broski, the time limit is an hour, I said this before the draft, we really have to get moving faster, which is why it's only that long. It's helpful to send a list. I also asked on the Main thread what the BPA would be and that is what I got out of it. No one said John Carlson was the BPA, this is not about autoing the lesser players so I can get the better ones. 

Jesus we have alot of whiners!


----------



## agent2421

Tampa Bay is proud to select: *Anton Gustafsson *


----------



## caniacnation

Carolina is proud to select defensemen Nick Petrecki


----------



## FiftyIn07

CGY selects Colten Teubert


----------



## woods15

The Colorado Avalanche proudly select *Riley Holzapfel*


----------



## Angelo25

Vancouver Canucks select G Jake Allen


----------



## Joey Moss

Angelo25 said:


> Vancouver Canucks select G Jake Allen




I dont know if this is impacting on your selection, but for your 1st pick you were autoed G Cory Schneider..


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

The Minnesota Wild Select....
Justin Abdelkader


----------



## TBLbrian

Pittsburgh selects dman Ty Wishart


----------



## Joey Moss

The Dallas Stars are proud to select D, Yannick Weber, via list


----------



## Joey Moss

The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select RW, Michal Repik


----------



## ReidusFoose

With the 52nd pick overall Detroit Selects Jimmy Howard.


----------



## Joey Moss

The Nashville Predators are proud to select C, Riley Nash, via list


----------



## FiftyIn07

CGY selects Patrick Wiercioch


----------



## TheFisherKing

Toronto selects Ian Cole


----------



## IslesRock4

NYI selects Cody Franson.


----------



## Joey Moss

The Ottawa Senators are proud to select D, Jamie McBain, via list


----------



## Joey Moss

The New Jersey Devils are proud to select LW, Brad Marchand, via list


----------



## CutOnDime97

Columbus selects Kevin Marshall


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

The Buffalo Sabres will select Aaron Palushaj and Keaton Ellerby


----------



## Joey Moss

The Ottawa Senators are proud to select D, Mathew Corrente, via list


----------



## Theron

St Louis selects D matt gilroy.


----------



## leaky37

the chicago blackhawks select Michael Grabner


----------



## Hale The Villain

The Phoenix Coyotes are proud to welcome back, defenseman *Maxim Goncharov*


----------



## Joey Moss

The Nashville Predators are proud to select C, Zach Hamill, via list


----------



## FiftyIn07

CGY selects Louie Caporusso


----------



## CutOnDime97

Columbus selects Oskar Osala


----------



## leaky37

Chicago Blackhawks select Vyacheslav Voinov


----------



## IslesRock4

Islanders select Jeff Petry.


----------



## Joey Moss

The Dallas Stars are proud to select C, Nicklas Berfors, via list


----------



## Clown Fiesta

The  select *Greg Nemisz*!


----------



## Joey Moss

The Pittsburgh Penguins are proud to select C, Dana Tyrell, via list


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

The Minnesota Wild Select....
Marc-Andre Bourdon


----------



## Chandrashekhar Limit

Florida Panthers Select:






*
D Cody Goloubef*


----------



## Angelo25

select C Ryan Stoa


----------



## Joey Moss

The Carolina Hurricanes select G, Thomas McCollum, via list


----------



## FiftyIn07

CGY selects Ben Bishop


----------



## Joey Moss

:thrashers autoed Dmitri Kugryshev
 autoed Matt Halischuk


----------



## Joey Moss

autoed Angelo Esposito (asked to auto BPA)


----------



## Chandrashekhar Limit

Florida panthers select D John Carlson.


----------



## Joey Moss

select Michal Neuvrith via list
 select Spencer Mahachek via, permission to auto BPA


----------



## TheNudge

LA are very proud to pick Trevor Lewis


----------



## odishabs

select Windsor Spitfire Andrei Loktionov


----------



## TheFisherKing

Maple Leafs draft derek stepan


----------



## FiftyIn07

CGY selects Billy Sweatt


----------



## Joey Moss

select Maxim Mayorov, via list
 autoed Justin Pogge


----------



## TheNudge

LA are very happy to pick Mikhail Stefanovich at 95th pick.


----------



## Ant

Bruins pick goalie Jonas Gustavsson.


----------



## Ant

Boston Bruins next pick will be James Van Riemsdyk.


----------



## Clown Fiesta

The New York Rangers are proud to select, *Jhonas Enroth!*


----------



## leaky37

the Chicago Blackhawks select Viktor Stalberg


----------



## Joey Moss

Ant said:


> Bruins pick goalie Jonas Gustavsson.



Can't be picked, he has not been signed and is not under contract with an NHL team


Ant said:


> Boston Bruins next pick will be James Van Riemsdyk.



He was taken a very long time ago.


Failure By Design said:


> The New York Rangers are proud to select, *Jhonas Enroth!*




Taken.


----------



## Joey Moss

select Ben Maxwell
:thrashers select Igor Markorov


----------



## Joey Moss

select Brendan Smith, via list


----------



## caniacnation

Carolina is proud to select Patrice Cormier


----------



## Joey Moss

are autoed Brett Sonne from a skipped pick a while back.


----------



## CutOnDime97

Columbus selects Chad Kolarik


----------



## Clown Fiesta

The  have changed there pick and are proud to select, *Tyson Sexsmith!*


----------



## Joey Moss

select Chris Terry and Francouis Bouchard.


----------



## Joey Moss

select Phillipe Dupuis via list


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

The Philadelphia Flyers select....
Thomas Greiss


The Minnesota Wild select....
Chris Summers


----------



## CAPiTA

The SJ Sharks select Jimmy Hayes. Thanks for the good auto-pick, OilGagner.


----------



## enthropi

Select:




D *David Fischer*​


----------



## Joey Moss

:thrashers are autoed Tim Kennedy
 select Josh Tordjman via list


----------



## WHAfanatic

The Nashville Predators select D Alex Grant from Shawinigan of QMJHL, a former prospect of the Pittsburg Penguins.


----------



## Joey Moss

The Phoenix Coyotes are proud to select Akim Aliu, via list


----------



## Joey Moss

The NY Islanders select Casey-Pierro Zabotel, (he asked me to auto forwards next 2 picks)


----------



## FiftyIn07

CGY selects Andre Petersson


----------



## Theron

St Louis selects LW Dick Axelsson


----------



## Burner Account

New Jersey selects Mike Santorelli.


----------



## Joey Moss

are autoed Matt Beleskey and Dustin Jeffrey as BPA's .

Jeffrey is a steal, I can't believe no one took him in the normal draft.


----------



## Burner Account

New Jersey selects Tyler Eckford.


----------



## Theron

St Louis selects Rob Schremp, LW


----------



## FiftyIn07

OilGagner89 said:


> Islanders are autoed Chris Bourque.




Taken by Colorado


----------



## Joey Moss

Doig said:


> Taken by Colorado




good catch, Islanders are autoed Maxime Sauve.


----------



## Joey Moss

The Phoenix Coyotes are proud to select G, Leland Irving, via list


----------



## Joey Moss

The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select G, Al Montoya


----------



## Joey Moss

The Nashville Predators are proud to select RW, Kirill Petrov, via list


----------



## Joey Moss

The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select LW, Linus Omark


----------



## leaky37

The Chicago Blackhawks are pleased to select Defenseman Nigel Williams


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

The Buffalo Sabres select Alexande Sulzer and Justin DiBenedetto


----------



## Joey Moss

Dallas selects Mathieu Carle via list.


----------



## ReidusFoose

Detroit Selects Jonas Ahnelov


----------



## Joey Moss

Pittsburgh selects Zac Dalpe, via list.


----------



## Joey Moss

Colorado selects Radek Smolenak via list.


----------



## caniacnation

Carolina is proud to select Daulton Leveille


----------



## Joey Moss

Anaheim has selected Chris DiDomenico


----------



## Joey Moss

autoed Kevin Veilleux
:thrashers autoed Janne Pesonen
 autoed Cory Emmerton


----------



## Clown Fiesta

The  select, *Cody Almond!*


----------



## Joey Moss

autoed Corey Trivino


----------



## Joey Moss

The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select D, Nick Ross


----------



## Joey Moss

autoed Jared Staal.


----------



## Joey Moss

The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select D, Keith Aulie


----------



## CAPiTA

The SJ Sharks are proud to select Dmitri Vorobiev.


----------



## Angelo25

select D Yann Sauve and LW Sergei Shirokov


----------



## TheFisherKing

Toronto selects goaltender kevin regan


----------



## Joey Moss

autoed Jori Lehtera


----------



## odishabs

select Dale Mitchell


----------



## Chandrashekhar Limit

With their sixth round pick, the Florida Panthers select: 






*G Dustin Tokarski*.


----------



## TheNudge

LA are very happy of picking Daniel Larsson G from Sweden


----------



## TheFisherKing

Toronto selects Chris Vande Velde


----------



## CutOnDime97

Columbus selects Denis Bodrov


----------



## CutOnDime97

Columbus selects Evan Brophey


----------



## Joey Moss

autoed Taylor Chorney
 autoed Vladmir Mihalik
:thrashers autoed Alexander Nikulin


----------



## Joey Moss

select Carl Soderberg and Jim O'Brien
 select Stefan Legein


----------



## Joey Moss

select Luca i and Nick Spaling.


----------



## Joey Moss

select Alexander Vasyunov as the best forwrad available.. (that's what he told me to auto)


----------



## Joey Moss

select Ryan Potulny via list


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

The Minnesota Wild are proud to select.....
T.J. Brennan

(a player I have actually personally played with)


----------



## Joey Moss

fedro91 said:


> he s not available cause he played over 50 games in the NHL.
> 
> here s the link; http://www.hockeydb.com/ihdb/stats/pdisplay.php?pid=67656




Alot of players have been selected like this, but they are still considered prospects if they have not been selected in the normal draft.

Ryan Potulny is the kind of player that could be like that, I just dont want people selecting players that are obviously not even close to prospects in this draft.

I have been letting players that have played more than 10 games slide because it's really not a big deal.

BTW if you guys are wondering.. players that were not picked in the normal draft will be Free Agents.


----------



## Angelo25

select D Evan Orberg


----------



## Clown Fiesta

The  select, *Teemu Hartikainen*


----------



## Joey Moss

select Aaron Ness, via list


----------



## hockeyfan666666

select a bunch of soft euros

*Gustav Nyquist* and *Marek Zagrapan*


----------



## Joey Moss

The Dallas Stars are proud to select LW, Tom Sestito, _via list_


----------



## CAPiTA

The SJ Sharks select C Prab Rai.


----------



## FiftyIn07

CGY selects Vinny Saponari


----------



## Joey Moss

The Edmonton Oilers are very proud to select RW Danny Kristo, formely of the Montreal Canadiens


----------



## Hale The Villain

are proud to select *Kyle Greentree*, formerly of the Calgary Flames


----------



## leaky37

the Chicago Blackhawks are pleased to select Mikko Lehtonen


----------



## Joey Moss

autoed Roman Josi


----------



## Burner Account

New Jersey selects Brandon Burlon.


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

Buffalo selects Marco Scandella and Eric O'Dell


----------



## Theron

St Louis selects Christian Hanson and Kieth Seabrook


----------



## Joey Moss

autoed D, Alex Plante


----------



## Hale The Villain

The Phoenix Coyotes proudly select, defenseman *Cameron Gaunce*


----------



## FiftyIn07

CGY selects Zach Smith


----------



## Joey Moss

autoed Luke Adam and Jason Garrison


----------



## CutOnDime97

Columbus selects Mike Murphy


----------



## leaky37

the chicago Blackhawks select Bryan Leitch


----------



## Joey Moss

leaky37 said:


> the chicago Blackhawks select Bryan Leitch




Bryan Leitch is not under contract with a team, cannot be picked.


----------



## Joey Moss

select Jan Mursak via list


----------



## Burner Account

New Jersey selects Vladimir Zharkov with their 7th round pick.


----------



## hockeyfan666666

select Mitch Fadden 





and G Corey Crawford


----------



## Joey Moss

select Riku Helenius via list.


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

The Minnesota Wild select.....
Dane Byers


----------



## Joey Moss

select Colin McDonald, via list


----------



## CAPiTA

The SJ Sharks select G Antti Niemi.


----------



## Joey Moss

select Philip McRae
 select John Curry, via list


----------



## leaky37

the Chicago Blackhawks will select the Pride of Labrador City, G Dan Lacosta


----------



## WHAfanatic

Nashville selects with it's 7th round and last prospect pick: D John Negrin


----------



## TheNudge

LA are very proud to pick Colby Cohen, D from Boston University


----------



## Joey Moss

:thrashers select Colby Robak
 select Pavel Valentenko


----------



## UkFlyer

selcect deven dubnyk G


----------



## UkFlyer

select john curry


----------



## Joey Moss

autoed D, Alexei Yemelin.


----------



## Chandrashekhar Limit

Select:






*C Mathieu Perrault*.​


----------



## TheFisherKing

Toronto selects winger Matt Calvert


----------



## CutOnDime97

Columbus selects Mario Bliznak


----------



## TheNudge

LA are very proud to select someone we believe could be a super star in couple of years.

So LA pick Mitch Wahl from the WHL of the Spoken Chief


----------



## FiftyIn07

With the First Pick in the 2009 Entry Draft, the Calgary Flames are pleased to select from the London Knights, John Tavares


----------



## Clown Fiesta

With the 2nd overall pick in the 2009 NHL entry draft the New York Rangers are proud to select, from the Brampton Battalion , Matt Duchene!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joey Moss

With the 3rd overall pick in the 2009 NHL Entry Draft, the Montreal Canadiens are autoed Defenseman, *Victor Hedman*


----------



## CutOnDime97

With the 4th overall pick the Columbus Blue Jackets select *Evander Kane*


----------



## Angelo25

Super gay that my trade didnt go through.. i didnt even know i was skipped oh well.. Vancouver selects Patrick White in the prospect draft


----------



## Burner Account

New Jersey selects Brayden Schenn.


----------



## IslesRock4

New York Islanders select Oliver Ekman-Larsson


----------



## TheGreatOne11

With the 7th overall selection in the 2009 entry draft the Atlanta Thrashers are proud to select Nazem Kadri.


----------



## WHAfanatic

The Nashville Predators are happy to select, with the 8th overall selection, one of the strongest skaters in the draft, *Magnus Paajarvi-Svensson*.


----------



## Joey Moss

The Buffalo Sabres have been autoed Center, Scott Glennie


----------



## Joey Moss

The Ottawa Senators have been autoed Defenseman, Jared Cowan





It's alot easier to just send a list, I can see why if hockeyfan is upset with this pick but there is nothing I can do about that, he's the BPA.


----------



## Joey Moss

The Toronto Maple Leafs have been autoed Defenseman, Ryan Ellis.


----------



## Joey Moss

The Carolina Hurricanes are proud to select Center, Jordan Schroeder, _via list_


----------



## Joey Moss

The Detroit Red Wings have no GM and are autoed Defenseman, Calvin de Haan as the BPA


----------



## Joey Moss

The Los Angeles Kings are proud to select Right Wing, Zach Kassian, _via list_


----------



## Joey Moss

The San Jose Sharks have beena autoed Defenseman, Dmitry Kulikov.


----------



## Joey Moss

The Panthers have asked me to select Peter Holland for them





(This was from about 45 minutes back, I was busy)


----------



## Joey Moss

The Washington Capitals have been autoed Defenseman, Nick Leddy


----------



## Joey Moss

The Dallas Stars have been autoed D, David Rundblad


----------



## woods15

colorado is proud to select John Moore 19th overall


----------



## Joey Moss

The St.Louis Blues have been autoed C, Louis Leblanc as the BPA


----------



## Joey Moss

The Minnesota Wild have been autoed Chris Kreider.


----------



## Joey Moss

The Buffalo Sabres are proud to select Defenseman, Tim Erixon, _via list_


----------



## Joey Moss

The Philadelphia Flyers have been autoed C, Jacob Josefson


----------



## Joey Moss

The Montreal Canadiens have been autoed C, Marcus Johansson.


----------



## Hale The Villain

The Phoenix Coyotes are proud to select with the 25th overall pick, from the Camrose Kodiaks of the AJHL, defenseman *Dylan Olsen*


----------



## Hale The Villain

The Phoenix Coyotes are proud to select with the 26th overall pick, *Phillipe Paradis*


----------



## Joey Moss

select Jordan Caron via list.


----------



## Joey Moss

The Nashville Predators have been autoed RW, *Kyle Palmieri*


----------



## Joey Moss

The Tampa Bay Lightning have selected Carter Ashton


----------



## Angelo25

Vancouver Canucks select LW Landon Ferraro


----------



## Chandrashekhar Limit

Select 





*
D Simon Despres*.​


----------



## TheNudge

LA pick Zach Budish from HIGH-MN Edina High. We feel he s gona be a bust or a pearl.


Where very excited to see what he can do in the NCAA next year.


----------



## TheGreatOne11

The Atlanta Thrashers are proud to Select 33rd overall From the Erie Otters Ryan O'Reilly.

We are very happy to draft O'Reilly we beleave he is going to be an amazing puck moving centre in the years to come, we did not think he would be here at #33 but are very happy with this outcome.

Soft hands with the ability to slow things down, love this kid.


----------



## TheNudge

TheGreatOne11 said:


> The Atlanta Thrashers are proud to Select 33rd overall From the Erie Otters Ryan O'Reilly.
> 
> We are very happy to draft O'Reilly we beleave he is going to be an amazing puck moving defencemen in the years to come, we did not think he would be here at #33 but are very happy with this outcome.




By the way Ryan O'Reilly is a Center and not a D


----------



## Joey Moss

autoed Mikko Koskinen


----------



## Burner Account

New Jersey selects Charles-Olivier Roussel.


----------



## IslesRock4

Isles select Carl Klingberg


----------



## krom13

The detroit Red Wings select Anton Lander


----------



## WHAfanatic

The Nashville Predators select defenceman *Stefan Elliot *from the Saskatoon Blades.


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

The Buffalo Sabres are proud to select goaltender Robin Lehner.


----------



## Joey Moss

select Jeremy Morin, via list.


----------



## Joey Moss

has been autoed Kyle Clifford.


----------



## Joey Moss

select Alex Chiasson, via list


----------



## Joey Moss

are autoed Chris Brown


----------



## TheGreatOne11

The Atlanta Thrashers are happy to select 44th overall in 09 Drew Shore, we feel with anothery ear in Denver he could become a very agile centremen.


----------



## Joey Moss

are autoed Matt Clark


----------



## Joey Moss

select Tomas Tatar.


----------



## Hemsky is a gangsta

Select Ethan Werek


----------



## TheGreatOne11

Atlanta selects Jakob Silfverberg


----------



## Joey Moss

autoed William Wrenn


----------



## Joey Moss

autoed Brett Ponich


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

The Minnesota Wild select.....
Richard Panik


----------



## Joey Moss

autoed Kenny Ryan


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

The Philadelphia Flyers select Eric Gelinas


----------



## Joey Moss

have selected Kevin Lynch.


----------



## Joey Moss

autoed Brian Dimoulin


----------



## Joey Moss

select Anton Rodin, via list


----------



## Joey Moss

autoed Dmitri Orlov.


----------



## krom13

Detroit Selects Taylor Doherty


----------



## Angelo25

Vancouver Canucks select C Brandon Pirri


----------



## FiftyIn07

CGY selects Tyson Barrie


----------



## Clown Fiesta

The  select, *Joonas Nattinen!*


----------



## FiftyIn07

CGY selects Taylor Beck


----------



## Joey Moss

autoed Phillip Samuelsson


----------



## Burner Account

New Jersey selects Anders Nilsson.


----------



## Joey Moss

selects Ben Hanowski.


----------



## Joey Moss

select Brayden McNabb as BPA.


----------



## Joey Moss

autoed Josh Birkholz


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

The Buffalo Sabres select goaltender Matthew Hackett


----------



## hockeyfan666666

select skilled winger *Reilly Smith *


----------



## Joey Moss

autoed Jamie Devane.


----------



## Joey Moss

autoed Troy Hesketh


----------



## Joey Moss

autoed Michael Latta.


----------



## Joey Moss

:thrashers autoed Alexander Urbom
 autoed Ryan Howse


----------



## Chandrashekhar Limit

Select *C/RW Andrej Nestrasil*.​


----------



## Joey Moss

autoed Igor Bobkov.


----------



## Joey Moss

autoed Sergei Andranov


----------



## woods15

Colorado is pleased to select goaltender Adam Morrison


----------



## Joey Moss

Alright I gave you an extra 2 hours,  autoed Mac Bennett


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

The Minnesota Wild select....
Toni Rajala


----------



## leaky37

The Chicago Blackhawks select Goaltender Mike Lee


----------



## Joey Moss

autoed Cameron Abney.


----------



## Hollywood Cannon

OilGagner89 said:


> autoed Adam Morrison.




Morrison was selected already. I'd like to change the pick to Gleason Fournier


----------



## Joey Moss

are autoed Kevin Connauton


----------



## Hale The Villain

are proud to select goaltender *Edward Pasquale*


----------



## Joey Moss

autoed Nicolas Deslauriers


----------



## Joey Moss

The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select LW, *Cody Eakin*


----------



## Joey Moss

autoed Ryan Button


----------



## Angelo25

Vancouver Canucks select D Simon Bertilsson


----------



## FiftyIn07

Calgary selects Marcus Foligno


----------



## Joey Moss

autoed Matthias Lindstrom
 autoed Daniel Delisle


----------



## CutOnDime97

Columbus selects Casey Cizikas


----------



## Burner Account

New Jersey selects David Savard.


----------



## Joey Moss

select Alex Hutchings
(Told to auto BPA F)


----------



## Joey Moss

autoed J-F Berube


----------



## Clown Fiesta

OilGagner89 said:


> autoed J-F Berube




Can I change it to Jordan Swarz?


----------



## Joey Moss

autoed J-F Berube


----------



## SuperAwesomeSeb

The Buffalo Sabres will select Alexander Avtsyn


----------



## WHAfanatic

OilGagner89 said:


> autoed J-F Berube




wtf? I sent you a list this afternoon. You must have got it as it's sitting in my Sent box addressed to you. 

Please change my pick to D Seth Helgesen.


----------



## Joey Moss

Ottawa autoed J-F Berube


----------



## TheFisherKing

Toronto is pleased to select Ryan Bourque.


----------



## Joey Moss

autoed Linden Vey.


----------



## Joey Moss

autoed Craig Smith and Kyle Bigos.


----------



## Joey Moss

autoed Chris Wideman


----------



## Chandrashekhar Limit

Select:






*G Olivier Roy*​


----------



## Joey Moss

autoed Mattias Ekholm


----------



## Joey Moss

autoed Kristopher Foucault


----------



## Joey Moss

autoed Justin Weller


----------



## Joey Moss

autoed Sami Vatanen


----------



## Joey Moss

autoed Garret Wilson.


----------



## leaky37

The Chicago Blackhawks are pleased to select Jerry D'Amigo


----------



## Joey Moss

autoed Nick Oliver
 autoed Kevin Shattock


----------



## Hale The Villain

are proud to select *Alexander Fallstrom*, originally drafted by the Minnesota Wild


----------



## TBLbrian

The Penguins select goalie *Dustin Tokarski*


it was said before we can pick unpicked prospects and with Helenuis as well. One of them have to work out eventually


----------



## TBLbrian

The Penguins select goalie *Michael Lee*


----------



## Joey Moss

Pittsburgh has asked me to auto them since Lee and Tokarski are both taken... Pittsburgh selects Lane Macdermid


----------



## Joey Moss

The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select Adam Almqvist


----------



## Joey Moss

are autoed Jeremy Price


----------



## FLYLine27*

Just a heads up this thread is almost at the 1,000 post limit, OP please create a new thread sometime in the near future and i'll lock this one. Thanks.


----------



## Angelo25

Vancouver Canucks select C Byron Froese


----------



## Joey Moss

autoed Patrick Wey


----------



## Clown Fiesta

select Cody Sol


----------



## Joey Moss

autoed Ben Chariot


----------



## Joey Moss

autoed Nick Peterson


----------



## Burner Account

New Jersey selects Tomas Vincour.


----------



## Joey Moss

select Anton Klementyev.

(Told to auto forward)


----------



## TheNudge

LA are very proud to pick Mike Cichy of the USHL


----------



## enthropi

Select:




C *Corban Knight*​


----------



## Joey Moss

are autoed Alex Velischek


----------



## TheFisherKing

With their final draft pick toronto selects Scott Stajcer.


----------



## caniacnation

Carolina is proud to select Steven Anthony


----------



## Joey Moss

The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select Jimmy Bubnick


----------



## TheGreatOne11

Atlanta selects with there last pick Benjamin Casavant.


----------



## Joey Moss

San Jose selects Erik Haula, via list.


----------



## Joey Moss

Florida is autoed David Kolomatis.


----------



## Joey Moss

autoed Eric Knodell


----------



## Joey Moss

select Mike Hoffman.


----------



## Theron

St Louis Blues select C Andy Bathgate


----------



## Joey Moss

select Garret Mitchell


----------



## Joey Moss

autoed Matt Kennedy


----------



## Joey Moss

select Jaroslav Janus


----------



## Joey Moss

select Gabriel Bourque.


----------



## Joey Moss

are autoed Mark Adams.


----------



## Hale The Villain

are proud to select, forward *Maxwell Tardy*


----------



## Joey Moss

autoed Radislav Illo
 
(What a name)


----------



## Joey Moss

The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select Brandon Kozun.


----------



## Joey Moss

autoed Tomas Larkin.


----------



## Angelo25

Vancouver Canucks select D Peter Andersson


----------



## Theron

thanks oilgagner.. that must have been a huge pain in the ass lol...


----------



## OilTownHero

bumpy bump
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

